# Yoga és fitness anyagok



## Targenor (2008 Március 12)

Ebbe a topikba lehet feltenni yoga és fitness témájú anyagokat.

*!!! Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content. 

A canadahun nem fogja engedni, bemutatni, vagy megtaláláshoz iranyitást adni olyan tartalmu anyagot ami a copyright által védett, 
csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá !!!

*​*
*
*"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan anyag tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott."*


*A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért!*
*A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli. *



Ha halott (nem működő) linkeket találsz, kérlek klikkelj az adott üzenet jobb felső sarkánál lévő




(jelentsd a moderátornak) gombra.
Köszönöm​


----------



## Anamaya (2008 Április 3)

*Vélemény -tapasztalat*

Crunch Cardio Salsa

Nos ma végre kipróbáltam. Hát ha minden igaz kb 40 perc, nekem éppenhogy 20 perc összejött, tovább képtelen voltam csinálni. Számomra nem nehéz volt, hanem inkább nehezen követhető. A koreográfia eleinte könnyű (térd problémásoknak csak mérsékelten ajánlom) de viszonylag gyorsan jönnek a váltások a közepétől. Szóval, aki lelkes, és imádja a stílust, vagy tud táncolni, annak tökéletes lesz ez a táncos pörgős cardio edzés. 
Azért nem adom fel, lassan apránként megtanulom a koreográfiáját, és akkor már nekem is pozitív élményeim lesznek.  

Ha valaki kitartó bár kezdő, akkor kifejezetten ajánlom.


----------



## ZiD (2008 Április 3)

*Vélemény - Bíró Ica Aktív Zsírégetés*

Bíró Ica 7 - Aktív Zsírégetés





"Kedvenc és leghatékonyabb gyakorlataim. Egy speciális aktív program, melyet mindenkinek ajánlok. A shaolin papoktól tanult mélylégzések és energiafejlesztő gyakorlatok. Aktív zsírégetés minden izomcsoportra, kar, hát, mell, kiemelve has, fenék, comb. Nyújtások, jóga és arcszépítő akupresszúramasszázs."

Viszonylag hosszabb bemelegítés után kar és váll gyakorlatokkal kezd, amihez súlyzót is használ. Utána comb és láb gyakorlatok állva, aztán fenékgyakorlatokkal folytatja a földön, majd jönnek a külső és belső comb gyakorlatok. Hasizom és egy kis hát a végén, levezetésnek pedig jóga pozíciókkal lazít. Van utána akupresszúra meg még valami, de én azt nem szoktam már végignézni. Az egyik kedvenc videóm, mert abszolút végigdolgoztatja a testet. Nincs benne ugrálás, de azért eléggé megdolgoztat. Van hogy súlyzó nélkül csinálom a kargyakorlatokat, van hogy duplázom, ha nincs súlyzóm, van hogy ásványvizes üveggel súlyzózom. Klassz nagyon, abszolut megérte a pénzét legalábbis számomra (990 ft-ért vettem)


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 7)

*vélemény - Dallos Ági Pilates dvd*

Megnéztem a Dallos Ági féle pilatest.
A konkrét gyakorlatokon kívül minden más (alaptartások, mire hogyan kell figyelni) mind-mind egy-az-egyben ALEXANDER módszer.

Én jártam Pilates órákra , a táncosok körében ismert, neves oktatóhoz és jó órákat is tartott. De nem így magyarázott. És most nem a személyes oktatási stílusról beszélek, hanem a pilatesről, hogy ott mire és hogy kell figyelni.

Ami itt a dvd-n volt tényleg Alexander módszer. Alexanderben én nem ismerek külön rávezető gyakorlatokat, csak "testfelhasználási ismereteket". Eddig terjed benne a tudásom.
De D.Á. szó szerint mondta úgy a dolgokat, ahogy én az alexanderben hallottam.

Na nem mintha baj lenne, mert jó és hasznos. Csak furi volt számomra. Meg is lepődtem az elején...

A stílusok, tanok keverednek már régóta mondjuk. 
Alexandertől jött Feldenkreis, a jógából és jazzből a Horton technika, Pilates is jógaalapú, de úgy tűnik Alexanderes is...

De a telefont is egyszerre többen találták fel...


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 7)

*Vélemény - Callanetics*

A Callanetics-ről nem teljesen újkeletű a véleményem.
Megvan a klasszikus régi nagy kék könyv és van cd-m is (majd megnézem mi is van rajta...)

Még sok-sok évvel ezelőtt anyukámmal kezdtük el otthon a könyvből csinálni. először eltelt pár hónap, mire rájöttem, hogy mit is ért egy-egy gyakorlat alatt a könyv.  
Aztán egyszercsak szakítottam az akkori párommal és "bosszúból" a felszabadult sok időmben elkezdtem egy call. órára járni ami akkoriban indult a közelünkben. Isteni volt a csajszi, aki tartotta. Heti 3-4x jártam az óráira és 4 hónap alatt olyan gyönyörűen átalakult a testem, hogy ihaj! 
Aztán nem sokkal később újra összejöttünk a párommal és megint nem maradt időm... még heti 1x jártam, de az már nem mutatott olyan intenzív változást. Majd a csajszi külföldre utazott aki tartotta és senki sem jött helyette. Így tűnt el a callanetics az életemből. Könnyes egy sztori, mi? :-D

Később anyuval elkezdtünk rendszeresen járni egy call. stúdióba. Ott tele volt aggatva a fal mindenféle hivatalos call. oktatói oklevéllel,stb., de az órák olyan unalmasak voltak, hogy rendszerint elaludtam a 97. és a 120. lábemelés között .
Még a lámpákat is lekapcsolták, kellemes relax zene ment végig. Ami mind jó lett volna relaxáláshoz, de hát mi tornáztunk volna ugye... és akármilyen láthatatlan apró mozdulatokból áll a call. mégiscsak kemény munka, amihez jó ha nem gyertyafény és andalgó zene a kíséret. Még a jógazenéim is frissítőbbek ennél...
Na így aztán a call. második próbálkozásom is abbamaradt, pedig hónapokig jártam ide is heti 2x - mégsem lett olyan szép eredménye mint régebben. Bár régebben nem is aludtam félig végig az órát az igaz :-D

Szóval a callanetics tök jó torna, kemény mint állat ha odafigyel az ember és hatékony is. Csak figyeljetek rá, hogy legyen ami ébrentart közben - mert az izomfájdalmat is hamar meg lehet ám szokni...


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 7)

*vélemény - Better sex through yoga 1.*

nos, mivel most erőm nincs mozogni, több időm van véleményezni.

átnéztem ezt a jógaanyagot (a többi részét még le sem töltöttem, de nem is biztos, hogy fogom)

A csajszi szép, láthatóan gyakorlott jógás.
Ám már a bemutató képeken röhögésben törtem ki, majd nagyokat
sóhajtoztam és végül kifakadtam: na ez már nekem is sok!

Ez az anyag tipikusan abba a kategóriába esik: Húzzunk le még egy bőrt a jógáról (vagy bármi más is lehetett volna az alap), mert kéne egy kis lóvé meg hírnév a dvd kiadásból. Mivel is csábíthatnánk be az embereket, hogy megvegyék? Hmmm.... mire ugranak az emberek? Hát a szex! ó hát persze! Adjunk neki nevet amiben szerepel a szex. Jó-jó de azért jó kis gyakorlatokat kéne kiválasztani hozzá... persze majd az alapgyakorlat jó lesz, a kezdőknek úgyis elég az, majd teszünk hozzá 1-1 szex-szel kapcsolatos mondatot és jók is vagyunk. na de mégis, kéne még valami... hát jó, tegyünk pár tök oda nem illő csípőkörzést, amit csináljunk meg óriási terpeszben hogy a gerincünk kicsit gajra menjen, majd a jógaalapok úgyis helyreteszik. A csípőkörzést a pasik is szeretik, meg a szépen csábosan néző vékony oktatólányt is, legyen így, jó? Oké. Jól fogyott? Hú de jók vagyunk... csináljunk még belőle 2 sorozatot. A népek majd azt hiszik ettől jobban megy nekik az ágyban...

Nos, elég lehúzó voltam? Így éreztem végig.... nem mondhatok mást. 

Az alap jóga gyakorlatok megvannak, szép kivitelezés, felhívja a figyelmet, hogy mire figyeljünk. Ez jó.
Itt aztán ki is merült. Keményebb yogáknál amit fitneszre használnak, ez a bemelegítés.

A szex nem lesz attól jobb ha kicsit kimozgatod a csípőt. Nekem hihettek, egy hastáncos tudja 
Ha NAGYON sokat mozgatod a csípőd akkor már beszélhetünk jótékony változásról az ügyben  De akkor inkább hastáncoljatok.

Az erősebb hasizom jót tesz valóban a szexuális életnek, az állóképességnek és az életkedvünknek is. 
De ugye ezt gyakorlatilag bármilyen tornával elérhetjük.
Yogával is. Az ászanákkal, a légzésekkel, tisztulásokkal.
Csak nem evvel a dvd-vel!!!!

Bocsi a lesújtó véleményért. Ez van.
Szerintem ha pusztán az lett volna a címe, hogy "jógázz velünk" vagy ilyesmi, akkor eszembe sem jutott volna ennyire lehúzni. Csak az a csípőkörzés benne.... ah!


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 8)

*ajánlás és vélemény yoga*

Nos, ha megy az angol, akkor *Sarah Ivanhoe* yogái elég jók.
Szívesen előveszem őket újra.
Nála csak az nem tetszett (azt már írtam is), hogy kevés ideig hagyja kitartani az ászanákat és nekem is igyekezni kellett, pedig oda sem kell néznem, mert értem amit mond, ismerem az ászanákat, de kicsit kapkodónak éreztem. Ha valaki nem ismeri az ászanákat, akkor több időre lenne szüksége, hogy kibogarássza egy dvd alapján, hogy hogy is van... súlypont, egyensúly, hol a kezem-lábam, stb.
De ha egyszer már megvan, az ő anyagai elég jók.

Azért a magam részéről szeretek minden egyes pózt kitartani legalább 7 lélegzetig vagy a nehezebbeket 3-4-ig legalább. 
De a jógánál elég egy egyszerű, pár gyakorlatból álló sorozat hosszabb kitartásokkal 14 vagy 21 lélegzetig. Az már keménnyé teszi ám a dolgokat 

 Amit még ajánlanék azok az *új-zélandi fiúk*. Szintén szép testtel (bár Alejandro-t nem kőrözik le :-D) és igen cuki ausztrál tájszólással nyomják igen profin. Nagyon jól összeállított anyag. Őket feltétlenül javaslom.


----------



## stee (2008 Április 8)

*Vélemény - Super Callanetics - hasizom*

Na hát én nagy naívan azthittem, hogy mivel az alapprogram már viszonylag könnyen megy, hát nekiugorhatok a Super Callaneticsnek - abból is a hasizomnak (abban vagyok a legerősebbb...)
Húha!! Általában megnézem a gyakorlatokat, mielőtt megcsinálnám, most sajnos nem, így nem tudtam mit mennyi ideig csinálnak, így sokkal többet szenvedtem - magától a tudattól, hogy én ezt nem fogom tudni végigcsinálni!
Nagyon keméyn, kezdőknek semmiképpen sem ajánlom, még kipróbálás gyanánt sem, mert feladják és soha többet nem fognak tornázni
Sokszor a könnyített változatot csináltam, aztán vissza a keményre...Most utólag bánom, hogy nem szenvedtem végig a keményet, mert hamar vége lett (20 perc? - nem mértem), és úgy érzem még maradt bennem egy kis energia a tornázáshoz.

A jógával kapcsolatban: leet, hogy a párom nem örülne ha csini fiúkat nézegetnék (ő is elég "csini", nem azért ), nincs valami olyan kezdő jóga, amit ajánlanátok, ahol csaj mutatja a gyakorlatokat?
Nekem megvan a Wai Lana Kezdő Jóga, arról mi a vélemény?


----------



## ZiD (2008 Április 10)

*Vélemény: turbo jam -fat blaster*

Ma reggel végre rá bírtam magam venni, hogy tornázzak. Sokáig válogattam, hogy mit válasszak így kora reggel, hosszút nem akartam, olyat sem, ami most tanítja a mozdulatokat, végülis a Turbo Jam Fat Blaster 30 perces videójára esett a választás. 

30 percnyi táncis-mozgós anyag, benne 4 db 1.5-2 perces high intensity résszel. 
Kora reggel bizony az elején nagyon idegesítőnek találtam, hogy a csaj ugrál, mint a bolha, és olyan lelkes, mint egy kölyökkutya "remember to keep a smile on your face, yeeeaaaaah, thaaaaats iiit!", de meglepően jól bemelegített, és a mozgás alatt azért megizzadtam. Jó, hogy megy a számláló a képernyőn, mindig lehet tudni, mire lehet számítani, meddig tart az adott rész, mennyi van hátra. 
A koreográfia viszont szerintem rettenetes, kapkodós, mire az ember rájön, h mit kéne csinélni, már bele is kaptunk egy másik mozgásba. Ráadásul ez úgy érzem, nem csak a gyakorlat vagy a megismerés kérdése, hacsak nem tanulja be az ember tényleg az elejétől a végéig, még többszörös nézéssel is biztos kapkodósnak tűnik. Volt ahol csak simán ugrabugráltam, meg sem próbáltam követni az összevissza kapkodást. Ebből kifolyólag inkább csak a megizzasztó-megmozgató tulajdonsága, ami értékelhető, nem koncentrál külön az izmokra (mint pl a múltkori pump it upnál érezni lehetett, mikor mire dolgozunk, pontosabbak voltak a gyakorlatok), ebből a videóból nekem egy konstans ugribugri-rángatózást sikerült csak összehoznom. Szintén fura, hogy minden egyes szekció végén "összepacsiznak" majd' hogy nem megölelgetik egymást, ez -nekem legalábbis- eléggé idiótaságnak tűnik. 

Nem tudom, akarok-e még rá majd tornázni, nem győzött meg, ha több időm van, biztos más kardiót választok. De ha épp ez van kéznél és csak 30 percem van, akkor végül is lehet még majd előkerül.


----------



## stee (2008 Április 11)

*Vélemény: Bíró Ica 2.*

Régebben nagyon sokat csináltam ezt a tornát, de mostanában a hossza miatt hanyagoltam (majdnem egy órás). de már vágytam egy kicsivel több mozgásra, mint a Pilates+Callenticsnél, meg a célzott tornáknál, és ráadásul azt is észrevettem, hogy a mélyizmaim fejlődnek ugyan, de pl. a hasamnál a derekam karcsúsodásánl kívül még mindig nincs látható hatás.
Ezért elő vettem a régi jó bevált tornámat: a Bíró Ica 2-t, és nekiálltam.
Fantasztikus érzés volt, hogy már az elején megizzadtam (én a pil+call-től soha nem izzadok, csak, ha betekerem mgam fóliával). Azt hittem már olyan erőnlétem van, hogy meg sem fog kottyanni, de most láttam csak igazán az embernek mennyi izma van, mert mindegyik tornával talál magán olyan testrészt, olyan izmot, amit a másik nem mozgat meg, vagy nem eléggé. Ezért érdemes szerintem többféle tornát csinálni!:555:

Felsőtest bemelegítéssel kezd Ica, majd jön az alsótest bemelegítése. Utána 3 perc aerobic jellegű gyakorlatsor.
Ezután jönnek a kitörések és guggolások - comb és fenékformálás, a lábemelgetések, széknek támaszkodva (Rubint Réka után ez már meg sem kottyant). Majd a felsőtest súlyzós edzése - ezt kihagytam - állva, majd a földön fekve. (így elfogadható időtartamúra csökkent a videó hossza)
A hasizom gyakorlatok a szokásosak (call+pil. után nem volt vészes), majd ismét a fenékre edzünk (ez is simán ment)
Végül jönnek a comb-edzések:külső-belső comb.

A Callanetics után jobban megértettem a nyújtások jelentőségét, és a lábgyakorlatoknál is jobban figyeltem az előre döntött csípőre - így a gyakorlatok is sokkal hatékonyabbak voltak -éreztem

Ica itt is nagyon kedvesen nógat, hogy ne adjuk fel, és mellesleg kezdetben a legmotiválóbb az volt nekem, hogy a kis(azóta már nagy-)lánya is vele csinálta, és azt mondogattam magamnak: Ha egy ilyen kicsi lánynak megy (12éves volt kb), akkor nekem is végig kell csinálnom!

Ezt a tornát nagyon ajánlom az alakformálóknak, és a fogyni vágyóknak egyaránt.


stee írta:


> Bíró Ica TestSzépítés 2


----------



## Anamaya (2008 Április 13)

*Torna, mozgás, fogyás*

Ma megint megvilágosodtam.  

Szóval arra jöttem rá, miért nem olyan tempóban fogyok, mint szeretnék. Mivel sokat kell fogynom elbaltáztam a dolgokat az elmúlt 1,5 hétben. Rámentem a zsírégetésre, ami önmagában véve okos dolog lenne, csak ahhoz az izomzatom nem elég masszív. Akinek tényleg sokat kell fogynia, mint nekem, először mindenképpen erősítő edzéseket végezzen, pl pilates, szálkásítás, súlyzós edzések, mert éppenhogy az izmaink segítik a zsírégetést, s akinek satnyák az izmai, mint nekem, azoknak nem igen van, mi égesse a zsírt. Szóval mától megint erősítek (pár nap edzés kiamaradt), azt a korábban említett 10 perces célzott edzéseket, meg ki fogom próbálni valamelyik Ica tornát. Persze csak fokozatosan emelve a mértéket. Ráadásul legkésőbb fél év múlva meg kell műttessem a térdem, tehát a combizmaimat mindenképp erősítenem kell. 

Tornára és fogyásra fel!


----------



## ZiD (2008 Április 13)

*Új-Zélandi jóga*

A lelkesítésetek meghozta a hatását, most csináltam végig a Bíró Ica 7-est, utána pedig 26 percet az új zélandi jógából. 
Icáról már írtam, most akkor egy gyors vélemény a kiwi srácokról is. 

Örülök, h múltkor Sati ajánlottad, tényleg jó ez kezdőknek. A srácok részletesen elmagyarázzák, mikor mit kell csináélni, mire figyeljen az ember, melyik izmát-csontját merre tolja-húzza feszítse-nyújtsa, és az is klassz, hogy egyikőjüket szemből, a másikat oldalról mutatják. Érzem, hogy alaposan megdolgozta a hátamat-vállamat karomat ez a pár póz, volt is, amit nem nagyon tudtam annyi ideig kitartani, amit javasoltak. De nagyon tetszett, nagyon profi anyagnak tűnik, biztos, hogy fogok még rá 'tornázni'. 
Most 26 percig bírtam így az 50 perc Ica után, volt benne légzőgyakorlat, child-pose, downward dog (vagy mi), sok vállra ható póz, és 3szögállás. 
Klassz, tetszett nagyon.


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 14)

*body jam és sara ivanhoe crunch yoga*

hello,

tegnap ígértem, hogy tesztelem a body jam-et. hát bocsi, de nem bírtam.
belenéztem és egyáltalán nem volt hozzá kedvem. ugráló koreográfia, amíg néztem is alig bírtam követni. Lehet máskor kedvem támad ugrálni, akkor ezt fogom elővenni, de lehet inkább a pump-it-up-ot. Végül is időnk mint a tenger... jöhet még felvirágzás az ugrálásra is 

viszont kedvem volt mozogni, így belekukkantottam Sara Ivanhoe crunch yoga anyagába és végig is csináltam a 40 percet.
nagyon tetszett!!!  végig izzadtam, egyszerű, de kemény gyakorlatok voltak. továbbra is szívesebben tartottam volna ki tovább 1-1 ászanát, de itt pont nem erről szólt a dolog, hanem az izzadásról és az meg is volt.
nagyon jól átmozgatta a testem, érzem a karom, a hasizmaim, a lábaim. úgy érzem bírtam volna még többet is, de végül is 40 perc kemény munkát nem kell lebecsülni.

nagyon ajánlom a jógázni vágyóknak. asszem Sara Ivanhoe-val eddigi "barátságom" csak erősödött.


----------



## stee (2008 Április 15)

ZiD írta:


> na, jövök én is dicsekedni. Bíró ica kikészített, ez a 2-es dvd ez nagyon kemény, de lehet az is benne volt, hogy tegnap is lefárasztottam magam, gondolom a glikogén tartalékaim leürültek, meg hát általában a 7-est szoktam csinálni: ebben szokatlanabbak nekem még a gyakorlatok.


Szóval a 7-es könnyebb, mint a 2-es? Akkor kipróbálom!
Bár én most napok óta mindennap megcsinálom a 2-est, mert ez a legintenzívebb tornám, rájöttem, és egyszer (az 1. fiam után) 1 hónap alatt szuper alakot csinált nekem! Persze mindennap csináltam, ami nem volt könnyű, de egy hét után már meg se kottyant (abban az 1 hétben viszont menni is alig tudtam:mrgreen. De megérte!!!
Szóval most mindennap megcsinálom, de amíg megy a felsőrész erősítése (én azt nem akarom), addig hasizomgyakorlatokat csinálom a la Callanetics vagy Pilates.
Most fogok nekiállni...Bár a Pump it up is nagyon érdekel!
Nekem is a hasamon van a plusz, amit a leginkább szeretnék eltüntetni, pont az utolsó 6 cm, ami ahhoz kell, hogy lapos legyen a hasam. Tegnap megkérdeztem a tesómat, aki most végez testnevelőtanár szakon, hogy mit ajánl: Elkeserített egy kicsit, mert azt mondta, hogy pont azt az úszógumit a legnehezebb eltüntetni. Futást ajánlott, meg hanyattfekve páros lábemelgetést, egyenes lábbal, megfeszített hasizommal, 2x 12-t adagonként...
Szóval mots ezt is csinálom ezentúl! (na meg a fóliázás, meg a "masszírozás" körömkefével)


----------



## ZiD (2008 Április 16)

*Vélemény: Pump it up-burn it lose it*

Pump it up - burn it, lose it. 

Legelőször is, ami megfogott, a csajszi ruhája, ha egyszer én is legalább így fogok kinézni, tuti kerítek valami ilyesmi szerkót! Csuda-klassz!  






A Pump it up sorozat egyik tagja ez, ebben most egy box-ringben tornáznak. Ezen a tornán az a szőke csaj mondja a gyakorlatokat, aki nekem eléggé szimpatikus, ha jól emlékszem egy korábban véleményezett pump it up-ban, a high enery-ben is ő van. 
Ez egy kimondottan hosszúra sikerült rész, 1 óra 15 perces. 
Bemelegítéssel indít, aztán egy pörgősebb aerobic rész jön, egész jól követhető lépésekkel. Klassz, hogy mindig egy lépéssel előtte bemutatja, mi fog jönni, az ilyeneknek, mint én, akik borzasztóan bénák a koreografált mozgáshoz, jól jön. 20-25 perc ez együtt, ezután jön egy kicsit lassabb ütemű táncos-koreografikus rész, amiben is több koreográgfiát és mozdulatot is tanít és csinál végig. Sajna nekem ez a rész annyira nem jött be, de azt gondolom, ha valaki jó a táncban és szereti, akkor neki jól jöhet (én eléggé nehezen élem bele magam a nappalim közepén rángatózva abba, hogy most valami szexi táncolást végzek) ) A funky rész után pedig egy boxolósabb koreográfia van, itt már olyan 45-50 percnél járunk, én bizony ennek a vége felé már annyira untam az egésze, hogy csak na. 
A táncok végén van egy kis combgyakorlat-fekvőtámasz-felülések szekció, és aztán már csak a végtelenhosszúnak tűnő, kissé vontatott levezetés. (na jó, persze, milyen legyen a levezetés?  )

Összességében jópofa torna. 
Ami tetszett:- az első 25 perc pörgős, könnyen követhető, leizzadtam rendesen. 
- tetszik, hogy mindig figyelmeztet a testtartásra és az ízületeink kímélésére
- jó hogy elővezeti a következő mozdulatokat
- hihetetlen mennyire jól bírja a csaj, pedig látszik rajta, hogy izzad rendesen
- a zenéje is nagyon jó
- hosszú, egy nagyobb lélegzetvételű zsírégetésre, kardióra kiváló
- van opció enyhébb és keményebb gyakorlatokra​Ami kevésbé tetszett:- a középső táncos részben túl sok riszálás van nekem meg 'szexi' kézmozdulatok, amiket képtelen voltam követni, volt hogy inkább csak ugráltam egyhelyben
- a boxos rész unalmas és túl kapkodós ahhoz, hogy a szépen lehessen kivitelezni a mozdulatokat, gyanítom emiatt a fekvőtámaszos résznél már fájt a térdem eléggé
- levezetés unalmas és nem túl változatos​Összességében inkább jó, mint rossz, de azt hiszem, ha pump it up, akkor - _nekem legalábbis _- inkább a múltkori, a High energy. Bár kitudja, valószínűleg ha többször csinálja az ember, a koreográfia megtanulható, és lehet majd a 'táncis-csípőtekerős' részt is élvezni fogom. 


(megjegyzés és kérdés: ez már fenn van a fórumon? ha jól emlékszem megáról szedtem le...)


----------



## Anamaya (2008 Április 17)

sziasztok!

pár napig kórházba járás (szerencsére csak látogatás) volt a napi programom, ezért sem tudtam jönni. Azért igyekeztem minél többet sétálni is közben, pl egy-két buszmegállót gyalog tettem meg. 

Zoli: örülök, hogy végre egészségesen élni akaró férfi is idevetődött. Ritka vagy, mint a fehér holló.  
Mozgásnak tudná, ajánlani a Czanik-féle Capoeirat, mert szerintem azt pasik is simán csinálhatják. Emellett van egy korábban már emlegetett hiphop abs dvd sorozatom, hétvégén megpróbálom rippelni, és feltölteni. 
A pilates edzéseket is tudom ajánlani, mert az izomerősítés nemtől független. 

A linkekkel kapcsolatban. Pl amiket én hozok, azokat nem én rippeltem, én csak datásítottam. 

S még egy mondatot a pasik testéről: világ életemben a macisabb pasik jöttek be. biztosan azért, mert végül a nagy Ő személyében is egy macira leltem. Az, hogy ő később akar-e változni vagy sem, már mindegy, hiszen a lelkébe szerettem bele, a test már másodlagos, számomra.


----------



## ZiD (2008 Április 18)

*Vélemény - Crunch Fat burning pilates*

Tegnap valami nem túl pörgőset szerettem volna, ezért végigcsináltam a Crunch - Fat burning pilates tornáját






A videó kb 40 perc, abból az első 25 perc "aerobic" jellegű, állóhelyzetben végzett mozgás, a második része pedig gyakorlatok a földön, matracon. 

Kicsit olyan nekem ez a film, mint a 'reform' szójával készült töltöttkáposzta: egészségesnek sem különlegesen egészséges, viszont finomnak sem finom. Szóval ez a videó is ilyen, aerobicnak lassú és vontatott, pilates-nek meg nem elég pontos és nem elég mélyizom-megdolgoztató. Én ugyan kezdő vagyok pilates-ben, de el tudom képzelni, hogy egy pilates oktatónak égnek áll a haja ettől a tornáló, meg hogy ezt pilates-nek nevezik. 

Ami tetszett: 
- 40 perc, és nem túl magas heartrate-tel dolgozik, szóval közepes pulzuson, tehát mondjuk egymás után 2x megcsinálva igazán nagyon klassz zsírégető lehet, akár a nagyobb súlyfelesleggel rendelkezőknek is. 
- nincs benne összevissza ugrabugra, tehát valamennyire kíméli az ízületeket is
- jól átmozgat
- olyan tornát kerestem, ami folyamatos mozgás, de nem túl intenzív, és ezt meg is találtam benne
- klassz, hogy folyamatosan emlékeztet a csaj, hogy figyelj a testtartásodra, vállak, csípő, has helyzetére​Ami problémám volt nekem vele: 
- ez egy olyan videó, amit biztos lehet élvezni, ha valakinek már vérében vannak a pilates mozdulatok, és a háta mögött van sok gyakorlás. Valószínűleg annak sokkal jobban is használ, hiszen helyesen hajtja végre a gyakorlatokat
- lehetett volna egy kicsit több nyújtás-lazítás a végén, sajnos 'rendesen' bedurrant' és beállt másnapra a vádlim tőle, és úgy éreztem, a nyújtás-lazítás hiánya miatt
-félelmetesen "kigyúrt" csajok vannak benne, olyan karizmokat látni, amilyet én bizony nem szeretnék - bár mondjuk tuti nem ettől a gyakorlatsortól van )
- a 15 perc földön gyakorlatokat sem éreztem elég keménynek​Összességében közepesnek ítélem meg. Nekem személy szerint nem nagyon tetszett, de azt elképzelhetőnek tartom, hogy majd ha már egyszer profi leszek pilates-ben, akkor visszatérek rá, de addig biztos nem.


----------



## Anamaya (2008 Április 18)

A cukorral kapcsolatos hadjáratról: azt tudjátok ti is, szerintem, hogy itt a fehér cukorról van szó, no meg fehér liszt és fehér só. fehér sóra a sima asztali sót értik, a másik kettő helyett meg van a bio teljes őrlésű liszt no meg a barna cukor. Szóval cukorról csak annyit, hogy 1 tk cukor 24 órára gyengíti meg az immunrendszert. 

Most itt, szeretném elhatárloni magam kedves updateNorbi és családjától, mert én konkrétan falnak megyek tőlük, főleg mióta minden végzettség nélkül életmódtanácsadónak nevezik magukat. Erről csak annyit kell tudni, ma életmódtanácsadó csak az lehet hivatalosan és legálisan valaki, hogy orvosi egyetemet és természetgyógyász tanfolyamot végzett, valamint utána erre is szakosodott. No erről ennyit. 

Ettől még a fehér cukor, fehér liszt, fehér só a három gyilkos méreg. Ettől én még imádoma kakós csigát, chipset és a kólát is. Ha ezeket mértékkel fogyasztja valaki, és nem napi rendszerességgel, akkor igenis le lehet dolgozni. Amúgy a kakóscsiga max 500 kcal(sok-sok ráhagyással), míg egy normális edzés min 600 kcal-t eléget. 

Természetgyógyászok váltig állítják, s én az ő véleményüket osztom, hogy életmódot váltani is csak lépésekben szabad, nem egyszerre váltani mindent, s ettől még alkalmanként beleférhet bármi, mértékkel. Saját bőrömön tapasztalom, hogy tényleg csak lépésről-lépésre szabad haladni, és nem kell egyszerre mindenről lemondani. (ha délután már csak gyümölcsöt eszem, és minimum 40 percet tornázom, akkor is lemegy napi min 30 dkg, ami havi szinten -heti 1 pihinappal- 9 kiló. Ezt most csak átlagban írom, mert vannak stagnálások, van amikor jobban megimdul, és ebben nincsenek benn a bűnözések. Havi 4-6 kiló a normális, lassú ütemű fogyás. Nekem kb 6 kiló le is megy havonta, van hogy 4 van hogy 8, függően sok mindentől. 

Ha már élménybeszámoló: az elején lement 8 kg, aztán semmi, majd diéta és mozgás mellett hízni kezdtem. Ekkor eszembejutott, hogy nem kell szomorkodni, mert ilyenkor kell cm-ben mérni, és valóban volt különbség. Közben az is beugrott, hogy ezen nem kell parázni, mert a zsírnál nehezebb az izom, és minél izmosabbak vagyunk, annál több kcal-t égetünk el. Szóval mostanság már nem aggódom ha stagnálok, vagy felfelé indulnak el a kilók, olyankor itt az ideje a centiben mérni.  Arról már nem is beszélve, hogy akik ezósok tudják, többieknek új lehet, hogy ha ezen elkezdünk parázni, akkor félelmeinkkel megállíthatjuk a fogyást is, ahogy elő is segíthetjük.  

Szép, mozgással teli hétvégét nektek! kiss


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 18)

Megintcsak egyetértek Anamaya. 

Én is érzem már, hogy a fokozatosság milyen fontos és milyen jó. Ezért már egyetlen percre sincs lelkiismeret-furdallásom, ha bekapok egy kicsi csokit vagy egy túrórudit. Főleg, hogy most elég jól belejöttem a plusz tornákba is. 
A fokozatos átállásba nekem nagyon sokat segített a zöldlötyi, ez volt az én megmentőm.  Persze mindenkinek megvannak a maga bevált módszerei és sokaknál látszik is, hogy tényleg működik. Főleg azért, mert csinálják. És ez egy erős kulcs a folyamatban. Véghezvinni. 

És a hitrendszer. Igen, tényleg nagyon erős befolyásoló.
Manapság a súlyom olyan mint kb. 2 éve volt. Akkor azt gondoltam magamról, hogy egy hájas disznó kinézetem van és úristen mikor híztam meg ennyire, és ajaj azonnal tenni kéne valamit, majd csendes kétségbeesésbe fordultam és szenvedtem ahelyett,hogy ezirányban cselekedni kezdtem volna.
Manapság imádom a testem, képes vagyok a tükör előtt forgolódni és teljes szívemből gyönyörködni magamban és dícsérni magam, hogy igen, milyen szépen alakul a testem és persze van még mit leadni, de hát kit érdekel, hiszen megy az szépen lefelé és csak egyre szebb és szebb lesz a formám.  Tele vagyok életenergiával és lelkesedéssel - bár továbbra is szeretek lustálkodni - mégis nem kerül sokba rávenni magam,hogy felálljak és nekilássak mozogni valamit.
Amit két éve borzasztónak láttam, azt ma csodálatosnak és ez jelentősen könnyít nemcsak a súlyomon, hanem a lelkemen is. 
Nem vagyok narcisztikus, de azt kell mondjam így ország-világ előtt a neten, hogy imádom magam!  És büszke is vagyok magamra  

És nem sietek sehová a fogyással,a formálódással, hanem megengedem a testemnek a lassabb de biztosabb tempót. És élvezem a folyamatot közben. Szóval boldogság van!!!


----------



## Zoli100 (2008 Április 18)

Hölgyeim, gratulálok!!!
nemcsak az értékes gondolatokhoz, hanem a kitartáshoz is!
Nameg ami a lényeg: ma nekiálltam! Közben végig csak az tartotta bennem a lelket, hogy ha a lányok is megcsinálják, akkor én sem adhatom fel! Bár az elején majdnem megtettem, még a gyakorlatok előtt, mikor a csávó nekiállt kézenállni...azt gondoltam "ilyenek" lesznek....
Hát szóval gratulálok lányok, hogy Ti ilyeneket is meg tudtok csinálni - először azt hittem, hogy tök egyszerűek a gyakorltok, csak hajlékonyság kell, erre meg majdnem összecsináltam magam egyik másik póznál...Hogy ez milyen nehéz???Soha nem gondoltam volna!
Szerencsére senki sem látott, még jó sokáig nem is mutatnám meg mit művelek, de a lényeg: tetszett a jóga (új zélandi srácok) és folytatom!
Dicsérjetek meg, én nagyon büszke vagyok magamra!


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 18)

Zoli100 írta:


> Ti nem szédültök a mély levegővételeknél? Vagy csak én csináltam rosszul? Vagy csak egyszerűen nem vagyok hozzászokva...
> Azt hittem legalább egyenesen állni tudok, de most jöttem rá, hogy milyen rossz a tartásom..



Látod-látod ezért is mondtam, hogy jó lenne egy valódi óra.
Nagyon ügyes vagy és gratulálok én is, hogy elkezdted, csak így tovább! meghozza az eredményét!

Az álláshoz: igyekezz a gerinced egy vonalba helyezni és a bordákat a csípőcsont fölé igazítani, a súlypont pedig kicsit elöl és középen legyen. De asszem ezt az új-zélandiak is elmondják talán. Tényleg jó anyag, csak dícsérni tudom továbbra is.
Kézenállni még én sem tudok, de nem is ez a cél 

A légzés: a mély levegő jó, de nem kell erőltetni. Úgy lélegezz, ahogy kényelmes. Mélyebben kicsit mint szoktál, de ne erőből, hanem jóérzésből, mint egy kellemes sóhajtás. Aztán ahogy többet figyelsz rá, magától beáll egy mélyebb variációra. Ehhez is gyakorlás kell.
A légzést nem kell szabályozni, csak megfigyelni és engedni, hogy történjen. 

Ha figyeled, nagyon hamar rá fogsz érezni, hogy melyik mozdulatnál kéne ki vagy be lélegezni. persze mondják is, de már a tested is tudni fogja.
Egyébként minden előrehajlónál kilélegzünk (a kutyánál is amikor feltolod a popsit) és minden hátrahajlónál belélegzünk.
Aztán persze vannak kivételek is, amikor pont fordítva vagy épp légzésszünet van. De alapban azért ez az egyszerű légzés működik.

Hajrá! Holnap én is csatlakozom.
Ma vendégeskednek nálam és őket nem szórakoztatom azzal, hogy tornázom


----------



## Anamaya (2008 Április 18)

Zoli100 írta:


> Hölgyeim, gratulálok!!!
> nemcsak az értékes gondolatokhoz, hanem a kitartáshoz is!
> Nameg ami a lényeg: ma nekiálltam! Közben végig csak az tartotta bennem a lelket, hogy ha a lányok is megcsinálják, akkor én sem adhatom fel! Bár az elején majdnem megtettem, még a gyakorlatok előtt, mikor a csávó nekiállt kézenállni...azt gondoltam "ilyenek" lesznek....
> Hát szóval gratulálok lányok, hogy Ti ilyeneket is meg tudtok csinálni - először azt hittem, hogy tök egyszerűek a gyakorltok, csak hajlékonyság kell, erre meg majdnem összecsináltam magam egyik másik póznál...Hogy ez milyen nehéz???Soha nem gondoltam volna!
> ...


 

Örülök, hogy csatlakoztál hozzánk abban is, hogy mozogsz. Ügyi vagy! kiss
Ma nem vagyok otthon, de most már le fogom szedni ezt az új-zélandi jógát, mert kezd érdekelni a nehézsége. 
Hamarosan nem fogod olyan nehéznek érezni őket, bele kell jönni, mint a biciklizésbe. 
Régóta először jógáztam ma, és rá kellett jönnöm, sokat satnyultam hajlékonyságban, de sebaj, lépésről-lépésre. 


Ha már jóga: Wai Lana jógákról volt itt kritika. Kikívánkozik belőlem a pozitívumok kiemelése: sokat csináltam a Viszlát tétlenséget, Élénkítő jógát és Ébreszd fel testedet. Nos számomra ezek tényleg frissítőleg hatottak, olyannyira, hogy elsőre egy este csináltam meg az élénkítőt, párom akkor éjszakás volt, én este hatkor tornáztam, reggel 6-ra csillogott a lakás, annyira felpörögtem, aludni nem tudtam, és nagyon jól éreztem magam!  Ráadásul ennek is köszönhettem, hogy a gyomrom jobb állapotba került, a sav túltermelésem megszűnt. Itt jön be az a nagy igazság, hogy mindenkinek más használ, más jön be.  
Volt még egy mondta, amit mindenkinek ajánlok aki jógázik, és szintén a Wai Lana dvd-n hallottam: *amikor úgy érzed, semmi kedved sincs jógázni, akkor van rá szükséged leginkább. *

Súlyomat tekintve, kb 3 kiló híjján ott tartok, mint 4 éve, amikor is igencsak túlsúlyos voltam, de én sem cselekedtem, hanem bután felszedtem még 15 kilót.  Viszont most már én is tudok örülni annak, ha csak 1-2 cm-el is vékonyabb vgyok, vagy ha jobban áll 1-1 póló, nadrág. Két hete hihetetlen boldogságot okozott, amikor 3 számmal kisebb farmert vehettem, mint az előző volt. A nadrág sikerélmény azért is volt különleges, emrt éppen tavaly ilyenkor ezt a mintájú nadrágot kinéztem magamnak, de a méretemben nem volt, mondták nem is lesz, csak 3 számmal kisebb (a legnagyobb). Akkor elkeseredtem, de még mindig nem tettem semmit hatékonyan. Most úgy érzem, jó úton haladok, és jó, hogy mostanság itt megbeszéljük ezeket, mert hiszem és tudom, ezek a beszélgetések előbbre visznek minket.


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 19)

Az a helyzet, hogy nagyon sok apró kiegészítés van, ami talán nem hangzik el egyik dvd-n sem és hasznos lenne. viszont nem lehet egy dvd-be besűríteni mindent az igaz.
ezért lenne jó minden kezdőnek legalább egyetlen olyan óra, ahol személyesen kijavítják, tanácsokat adnak, elmondják a variációs lehetőségeket, stb.

Egyetlen jótanács, ami talán elég általános, hogy röviden le lehessen írni: igyekezz úgy megcsinálni a gyakorlatot ahogy mondják, mutatják. Ha úgy nem megy, ne erőltesd, DE: törekedj újra és újra a megfelelőbb végrehajtásra. Mindig csak a saját határaidat kell túllépned, nem a másét. És mindig csak egy picikével, nem túlerőltetve, túlnyújtva, túledzve.

Addig jó, amíg csak kellemesen fáj 

És az új-zélandi anyag azért tetszik nekem, mert elég sokat magyaráznak és mutatják az irányokat, irányultságokat.
De van, amit még így sem lehet átadni...

Egy a biztos: minél többet csináljuk, annál jobban fog menni és annál inkább érezzük a jótékony hatást is.


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 19)

*vélemény - Sara Ivanhoe yoga HASIZOM*

Ma megcsináltam ezt a kis félórás hasizom-centrikus sorozatot.
Elájulva nem vagyok tőle, de nagyon kellemes volt.
Nem is erőltetett meg túlzottan. Talán ha mindegyiket még többször csináltuk volna, vagy hosszabb ideig, akkor már kis-sé kikészített volna, de így nem.
Hát hiába, aki mazochista 

Mindenesetre tetszenek a gyakorlatok és éreztem, hogy a teljes hasizom-spektrum át lett mozgatva.
Max ha nagyon kínozni van kedvem magam, akkor 2x csinálom meg egymás után  vagy háromszor 

Ami a képen van azért az igen nehéz ám...


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 21)

*vélemény - P90X jóga*

Nos, nekiálltam és végigcsináltam. De hogy hogyan arról gőzöm sincs. Szerintem csak a kezdeti gondolat vitt végig, hogy én végigcsinálom.
Már rögtön az elején belecsap a lecsóba és már bemelegítés címszó alatt nehezednek a gyakorlatok. Kezdők csak golyóálló mellényben közelítsenek!!! 
A pasi már az első pillanattól kezdve unszimpi volt nekem, de túlléptem rajta és a légzésemmel foglalkoztam. Amikor már azt hittem, hogy vége a nehezebb szériának, csak még tovább fokozta és még tovább. És akkor felnéztem az időre és látom még csak a felénél tartunk (másfél órás az anyag). 
Úgy izzadtam mint 3 másik!! Extra gyakorlatként be kellett vetnem a notebook ide-oda helyezgetését is - majd kitalálunk ennek a mozgásnak is egy szanszkrit nevet  .
Sara Ivanhoe crunch jógája is izzasztó volt, de az kismiska ehhez képest. Megközelítőleg az agni jógán szoktam ennyire izzadni, ahol külön felfűtik a termet 36 fokra és a gyakorlatok sem egyszerűek. 
Rögtön az iszonyú sok láberősítő után jöttek az egyensúlyozók de ez már egyszerűbb volt, mert legalább erősebb lábakon álltam az előzőeknek köszönhetően.  Tetszettek a fordított gyakorlatok. 
A legvégére hagyta a hasizmot. Találkoztam itt olyan pozícióval is, amit eddig még nem csináltam és meglepő volt,hogy a legegyszerűbb volt a legnehezebb.
A srác folyamatosan dumál, két másodpercig sem bír csendben maradni, sőt néha kiabál is, hogy még magasabbra, még tartsd, stb. 
Erről ő is tud, mert a végén a pihenőkor azt mondta,hogy ha hisszük, ha nem, most egyetlen percig csendben fog maradni 
De szerintem nem bírta ki egy percig 

Azt mondom, hogy ez egy kőkemény munka volt, és büszke vagyok magamra, hogy végigcsináltam!
A jógához, mint "egyesülés, harmónia" semmi köze nem volt, viszont rendkívül jó volt a testnek és ezáltal azért a lelkem is jobban érzi magát, főleg a büszkeségtől 

Bátraké a szerencse, P90x jógára fel!!


----------



## ZiD (2008 Április 24)

Na, egy kicsit összekevertem a szezont a fazonnal.
Szóval: van a 8 minute workout's-ok, amik valóban 8 perces kis videjók, és van belőlük 4 db, csakhogy az NEM Tony Horton - ugyanis így hívják ezt a csókát.

DE. van Tony Hortonnak egy 10 minutes workout vagy valami ilyesmi rendszere, és abban van egykét dolog, és azt szedtem le valahonnan, a jó ég tudja csak honnan. Most legalábbis nem találtam, sem a mentett linkeim között sem. De majd behozom dvd-n, és feltöltöm.

Szóval, Tony Horton. Itt van néhány youtube-os videó a rajongótábornak
itt pedig a felkari zsírocska eltüntetéséről beszél


----------



## ZiD (2008 Április 24)

hehe, persze ez sem tökéletes, mert mégse a 10 minutes... hanem a 7 minutes abs-om van!
és ezt a youtube-on találtam meg. íme:


most már magam sem tudom, mi van meg nekem otthon )


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 25)

Beleolvastam ebbe a hatha-jóga anyagba.
Érdekes már az eleje is. De aztán még érdekesebb dolgok vannak.
Természetesen nem a mai embereknek írták, viszont ha figyelmesen olvassuk, biztosan találunk benne jó dolgokat - még nem néztem végig.

De begépelek nektek ide pár izgalmas írást, amin azért mosolyognom kellett, mivel a mai kor leánya vagyok  és bár értem a mondanivalóját, ma már ez így, ebben a formában furcsán hangzik:

"- A hathát gyakorló magányosan, egy kis kunyhóban lakjon amely körül egy dhanusz távolságra nincs se szikla, se tűz, se víz. Jól kormányzott, törvénytisztelő vidéken éljen, ahol könnyen szerezhet alamizsnát, s nem éri veszedelem.

- túlzott táplálkozás, erőlködés, fecsegés, fölös szabályokhoz való ragaszkodás, emberek társasága és állhatatlanság. Eme 6 dolog teszi tönkre a jógát.

- Kitartás, elszántság, szilárdság, valós tudás, szilárd meggyőződés és emberek társaságának kerülése. Eme 6 dolog által a jóga beteljesül."

Nos, a mai világban mindenki szilárdan hisz a saját igazában, rendkívül okosnak képzeli magát és azt hiszi szilárd az ő tudása, kitartó és elszánt arra, hogy vagyont és hatalmat gyűjtsön és kerüli az embereket, akik lebuktathatnák és egyébként is csak a neten kommunikál... 
Bocs a szarkazmusért. Jólesett 

Szerencsére sok olyan embert ismerek, akik ennél sokkal többek  és több olyat is, akit tanítómnak fogadnék az utamon.

Ma már felgyorsult a világ, felgyorsult az emberek ébredése is spiri szempontból. Manapság már a régi tanításokból csak a leglényegibb dolgok érvényesek. Pld a Szeretet, Figyelem, Tudatosság, Fókusz, Egybevágóság.

Bocs az offolásért, de ha már jóga, hát jóga 
ON.


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 28)

*Vélemény - Formáld Magad DVD - Pécsi Sasok*

Na, ma nekiláttam az egy órának a fiúkkal.
Be kellett látnom, hogy nehéz odafigyelni mit is csinálok, ha folyton röhögök 
Először is a ciciformájú rádiójuk... de azon a múltkor már kikacagtam magam
Aztán vmelyik mindig beszól, vagy mutat valamit, vagy épp kacsint a legváratlanabb pillanatban és ettől folyton vigyorognom kellett.

A bemelegítés (Attila tartja) is tud izzasztó lenni ha tényleg odateszem magam, de bevallom néha csak a lábamat emelgettem és röhögtem 

Aztán elkezdődik a bekeményítés is és izzasztóvá válik a helyzet az ütöm-rúgom variációnál (Rómeó tartja). Itt már folyt rólam a víz, de egészen kibírható volt, meg is lepődtem, hogy milyen jól megy.
Sajnos ebben a részben ugrik nálam kicsit a felvétel és az egyik láb mintha kimaradna 

Az erősítés igazán kemény menet volt a combjaimnak (Tamás tartja), a hasizom nem volt olyan vészes.

Összességében tetszett, jóleső egy óra volt sok kacagással.
A P90X jógában jobban izzadok néha, de itt viszont több volt a combra dolgozás.


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 29)

Anamaya írta:


> Mer fogak tekintetében mindkét szülőmtől a rossz géneket örököltem, mondhatni csak a rosszat. Azóta nem is voltam annál a csajnál... :mrgreen: Drága is volt, és nem is dolgozott jól..


 
És ezek után még elhinnéd neki, hogy rossz géneket örököltél???
Vigyázz, a hit nagyon erős teremtő!

Egyszer összehozott az élet egy "látó" csajszival. Valószínűleg tényleg látott dolgokat, csak az értelmezés volt tán néha rossz, a modora meg végképp és túl sok együttérzés vagy pszichológia sem szorult belé.
Erre úgy másfél-két hónap után jöttem rá. Szerencsére addig sem jártam hozzá sokat és nem is kellett fizetnem érte. Míg volt, aki csak fél év után jött rá és kemény pénzeket is adott neki.

Sajnos az elején elhittem, hogy tényleg "lát". Elég határozott volt ugyanis a fellépése és mivel a barátaim dícsérték, hát hittem nekik és nyitottan álltam a lány elé, és sajnos hagytam, hogy beüssön pár mondata, mivel egyébként is magamban kerestem mindig a hibákat és a megoldásokat is.
És amiket mondott azt olyan határozottan mondta,hogy én balga meg elhittem. Összezavart és megingatott, mert bennem is bizonytalanság volt és ezért érzékenyebb voltam.
Nagyon rossz volt, amikor elhittem amiket mondott és folyton segítséget kértem a többi barátomtól (akik nem jártak nála), hogy nézzenek már rám kívülálló szemmel és mondják már meg, hogy én vagyok hülye, hogy elhiszem, vagy tényleg van alapja annak amit mond.
Ők mondták,hogy a csaj beszél hülyeségeket, de valahogy nem tudtam szabadulni továbbra sem...bár akartam. A saját félelmeim azonban erősebbek voltak és hozzákötöttek ehhez a csajhoz, aki kihasználta ezt és úgymond ebből táplálkozott, ő ebből nyert energiát, hogy függésben tartotta az embereket a saját félelmeik által. 
Aztán az orrom előtt olyasmit mondott egy srácnak, ami már számomra túlment minden határon és ott el tudtam dönteni, hogy többet nem megyek, nem hallgatom és a saját utamat járom.
Ez számomra nagy tanulság volt, a sokadik ilyen leckéim egyike, remélhetőleg az utolsó - ami arra vezetett,hogy végre higyjek magamban és ne másnál keressem a válaszokat, még ha oly lelkesen kutatok is magamban közben.
Nagyon tanulságos volt, sokat tanultam belőle, ezért nem is haragszom rá, hisz teljesen átlátom, hogy mennyire a saját csapdámban vergődtem.
És láttam, ahogy a téves hiteim tönkretesznek. És ahogy felhagytam velük, újra megnyugodtam és a saját biztonságomra találtam.

És azóta mindig mindenre alszom egyet és senkinek nem hiszek el semmit első hallásra - bár a nyitottságom és a kíváncsiságom megtartottam, szóval nem bezárkóztam, csak fenntartással vagyok ha valaki kijelentéseket tesz egy másik emberrel kapcsolatosan, főleg ha az én vagyok 

úú már megint hosszúra sikerültem, de asszem így volt teljes.


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Április 29)

Nem arra gondoltam, hogy az adatainkat is megosztjuk a neten 
Inkább az eredményeinket, az elszántságunkat, a kilengéseinket, a bátorításunkat és a bátorításra vágyásunkat, a kitartásunkat és az örömünket.
A számszaki adatok zárolva vannak mindenki saját otthonában 
Max. ha már lement 10-15-20 kg vagy centi, akkor utólag megírjuk honnan indultunk 

Belenéztem a kenpo-ba. Elég kemény. Emlékeztet a Pécsi Sasok video középső ütöm-rúgom részére. Lehet azt kéne bemelegítésnek használni Tony előtt 
A cardióra már rég szerettem volna rászánni magam, de annyira beleszerettem a jógájába, hogy nem bírtam elszakadni tőle. De ami késik, nem múlik. Vagy ahogy a fórumon olvastam egy új tagtól: ami késik, az lehet egyébként is később indult 

Szóval hárman már vagyunk. Ki csap még bele a lecsóba? 
Holnap még vegyük elő a dugicsokikat, túrórudikat, párunkat utoljára kérjük meg, hogy készítsen fahéjas csigát  aztán csütörtökön május 1 és lehet hivatalossá tenni azt az örömöt amit eddig is csináltunk... szóval csak folytatjuk...
A méricskélést ne feledjétek, magatoknak lesz jó támpont.
Az se rossz variáció, hogy megmérjük magunkat, majd eldugjuk a papírt, a mérőszalagot és a mérleget (meg a túrórudit - bocs, de még függő vagyok ) és csak 90 nap múlva vesszük elő újra, amikor újra méreckedünk.
Addig nem frusztráljuk magunkat. Csak a tornára figyelünk, hogy legyen vmi mozgás minden napra.

Osszátok meg ötleteiteket, javaslataitokat (ahogy eddig is), hátha rákapunk egymás ötletére, vagy lelkesedésére.
Továbbra is írjunk véleményeket a kipróbált tornákról.

Szóval csak ahogy eddig... de most szervezetten 

Don Sati  
(avagy Tara az AranyVérNyúl, röviden FitneszNyúl )

Javaslom a küzdő kolléganők és kollégák részére a hivatalos Fitnesznév felvételét csak a komolytalanság megőrzése fontos céljából


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Május 1)

Nem tűntem el én sem, csak dolgom volt némi.
Meg is mértem már magam (kb. 1 percig tartott)

Én úgy tudom, hogy a gyümölcsben lévő cukor evészete épp olyan, mintha megennél egy kanál (vagy mennyiségfüggő) cukrot. Persze a gyüminek van pozitív hatása is, pld. a rosttartalom. De egyébiránt inkább reggel egye az ember mert akkor a szervezet könnyebben elbánik a cukorral mint este.

Az én lúgosító étrendem ilyen:
Igyekszem bepréselni magamba vmi reggelit (amire nehéz rászoknom)
Ebéd is, vacsi is van, de legkésőbb 6-kor, legmaximáltabban legkésőbb 7-kor.
Természetesen sok-sok zöldség, saláta a zöldlötyi-ivászat mellett.
És erre jön rá mozgás.
Vannak olyan zöldségek/gyümölcsök, amik másként hatnak emésztés közben.
Pld. a citrom ugyan savas, de a szervezetet lúgosítja, tehát érdemes enni. Ilyen a grapefruit is. Minden édesebb gyümölcs savasít, tehát hízlal is.
A paradicsom nyersen lúgosít, főzve savasít. 
Meglepődtem, hogy ha nem főzöm agyon a zöldségeket, akkor is puhák lesznek, sőt jobb az ízük is és jobban meg is tartják az értékeiket.

Na de mivel alapjáraton nem fogyókúrát indítottunk (olyan topik már van), hanem 90 napos tornaprogramot, ezért térjünk vissza a mozgásra.

Ma lesz még egy órám (a csajok megszavazták, hogy ünnep ide vagy oda, legyen jóga, ők jönnek), úgyhogy ma nekem ez lesz a mozgás. Azt hiszem újra hasizom-centrikus nap lesz 


Amúgy Targenor, igazad van abban, hogy a tornafelvételeket szünetekkel veszik fel, és az órán is mászkál a tanár segíteni, viszont aki nap mint nap ezzel foglalkozik, annak elég durva lenne ha minden óráját teljes lendületből végigcsinálná... mondjuk napi 4-6-8 óra fitnesz. Vannak ilyenek is, akik bírják, de szerintem ők vannak kevesebben.

Anamaya, a Testöröknél nálam piros ruhában kezdenek a fiúk, utána jön a fehér hosszúnacis rugosós amit ha jól emlékszem fehér ujjatlanban csinálnak és aztán az erősítés fehér trikóban és fekete gatyóban.
Szóval lehet mégis neked az első variáció van meg, úgyhogy máris vágyakozni kezdtem rá... 

Hajrá mindenkinek! Ne feledjétek, edzésprogram, nem fogyiprogram! A változás úgyis jön, de senki se görcsöljön.
Már sima séta közben is érzem pld., hogy erősebbek a hasizmaim és sokkal ruganyosabb ettől a járásom. A lépcsőn is könnyedebben szaladok fel (comb)az elmúlt két hét napi edzéseitől, úgyhogy képzeljétek el ezt 3 havi torna után  
Ja és azóta nem hízom, amióta nem fogyózom. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy fogyok...


----------



## stee (2008 Május 2)

*Vélemény - P90X-Ab_Ripper_X*

Húha, túl vagyok rajta! Először csináltam, nagyon kemény, de teljesíthető!!! Egyszer volt csak, hogy nem bírtam (Pilates féle felülés a közepén), akkor az utolsó 5 helyett csak sima hasizom gyakorlatot csináltam. Meglepődtem, milyen hamar vége lett, annyira belejöttem a végén!
Nagyon-nagyon tetszik, mert változatosak a gyakorlatok, minden egyes hasizom-csoportot maximálisan megmozgat, és tetszik az is, hogy kiszámítható (mindenből 25-öt csináltat), pont addig mennek a gyakorlatok, ameddig "ép ésszel" bírni lehet, pont mikor már azt mondtam volna, hogy hajajj jajj jajj, akkor le is telt a 25.
Már éppen azon voltam, hogy kijelentem: napi szinten megcsinálom, amikor azt mondta T., hogy nem kell mindennap csinálni
ZiD, abszolút ajánlom az "úszógumi" ellen, biztos tuti hatásos, és csak 16 (gyilkos)perc az egész!!


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Május 3)

Fogyni nekem is kell még sokat, de tudjátok, mi a tornázós topik vagyunk (és FitneszNők/férfiak), úgyhogy senki se fogyókúrázzon!  Ez tilos! 

A kúra tiltott, a folyamatos egészséges életmód meg itt van, csináljuk.
A kúrák kúraszerű eredményeket hoznak, a folyamat pedig folyamatosat 

Ezt csak azért hangsúlyozom annyira, mert egyrészt igaz, másrészt én azóta fogyok örömmel és sikerrel, amióta felhagytam a fogyókúrázással.
Kb. 15-20 évig fogyókúráztam és sikerült magam 60 kg-ról magas számokra felfogyóznom (szerencsére kétjegyű maradtam).
Aztán az utóbbi 1-2 évben elegem lett nagyon-nagyon-nagyon és mondtam, hogy soha többé fogyókúra. Na azóta nem híztam egy dekát sem. Mondjuk nem is fogytam, de legalább újabbak nem jöttek.
Aztán jött november óta a zöldlötyis korszakom és most is megy és jött ez a topik meg ti vele és boldogabbnál boldogabb perceket, órákat töltök azzal, hogy mozgok sokkal-sokkal többet és veletek lelkesedem és gyönyörködöm az egyre karcsúbb testemben, még ha van is még vagy 2x annyi leadnivalóm, mint amennyi eddig lement. 
Már látom az alagút végét 
(tudom, tudom - ne menjek a fény felé, főleg ha dudál...)


----------



## Anamaya (2008 Május 4)

*4.nap*

Úgy tűnik, a náthám mostanság kíván tetőzni. Ráadásul a tegnapi ásásnak megvan az eredménye, a tenyerem iszonyatosan fáj. Ezen okok miatt kidolgoztam egy olyan light tornát, ami minden izmomat megmozgatja, úgy is érzem, mozgok valamennyit (kb 15-20 perc), de túlzásokba sem esem tőle. 
Leírom, hátha másnak is hasznára válik majd egyszer: 

kar-gyakorlatok: 30 elölemelés, 30 tárogatás, 30 döntve tárogatás, 30 kalapács, 30 bicepsz. 

has: 30 ferde has / oldal, 200 felülés, ebből 100 felhúzott lábakkal.

láb: 100 lábemelés oldalt fekve, nyújtott lábbal, 100 keresztemelés, 50 lábemelés térdelve, hajlított lábbal hátrafelé, 50 comb tárgotás: ülök a földön, térdek felhúzva, felemelem a földről, és nyitom-zárom a hajlított lábaim- jó kis belső comb gyakorlat, mintha Icánál a 7-esben is lenne.


----------



## stee (2008 Május 5)

Most fejeztem be a P90X strech.-et, majd jöna véleményezés is, de először is újdonsült anyukánknak:

Ha egy éves a pici, akkor bár már viszonlyag messze a szülés, de a test még mindig nem olyan fitt, mint előtte, nem igaz? ( főleg, ha valaki előtte sem tornázott sose pl.) Kevés az időd, mert a 2 picur állandóan jelen van, de hidd el, nem lehetetlen.

Én elsőként a Winsor Pilatest ajánlanám, mert az magyarul is elérhető és szépen lassan megtanítja az első lépéseket (tényleg, ezek felkerültek? rapidon megvannak az ezos topikban). Földön ülve tornázol, a mászó gyerkőc ott sertepertélhet körülötted, nem kell félni, hogy ráugrasz  
Ezt vegyítheted a Callanetics-szel, ez is kicsi helyigényű torna, és a mélyizmokra edz, amit a legjobban megvisel a terhesség (tartóizmok stb) - a felső "hájleadás" jöhet később, hamár megerősödsz.
Ha már ismered a Pilates gyakorlatokat onnantól kezdve nagy a lehetőség, van rengeteg 10 perces anyag is.
Ajánlom még a Bíró Ica 2-t, mert azt székkel-széken kell csinálni és a 2. részben sokat nyújt. Az bemelegítés és az első erősítő rész talán 20 perc és utána 15 perc nyújtás, de ez ketté is bontható 2 külön napra.
Én a mozgalmasabb tornákat a kicsi délutáni alvására hagyom, amikor nem kell félni, hogy rossz helyre lépek, nem lábatlankodik senki és van időm utána lezuhanyozni is.


----------



## stee (2008 Május 5)

*Vélemény - P90X-Stretch*

a szombati cardiós izomláz után nagyon jól estek a nyújtó gyakorlatok. Tulajdonképpen ezután az 50 perces anyag (kb, mert az elején nem figyeltem, lehet, hogy van 1 óra is) után teljesen megszűnt az izomlázam.

Tony hozza a szokásos formáját, persze a kutya póz rögtön az elején, mintegy elrettentésül , de képzeljétek el, a végén visszajött és sokkal jobban ment!
Minden létező izomcsoportot nyújt: nyak, váll, hát, csípő, comb, vádli..
Én a nyújtást régen a suliban mindig nagyon utáltam, csak amióta a callaneticsben mondták, hogy "aki vékonyabb combokat akar,az nyújtson még egy kicsit"-ja, hogy ennek köze van a vékony combokhoz? Azóta sokkal határozottabban csinálom és lassan megszeretem.
persze a lábam nagyon merev hátul térdben, ha zárt lábakal kell hajolgatni, de már javulást tapasztaltam ez ügyben!
Szóval egy kemény megerőltető, "izomláz-várományos":-D torna másnapján mindenképpen ajánlom!!
Úgy érzem "nőttem" 5 centit!


----------



## stee (2008 Május 5)

Én úgy kezdtem, hogy fogalmam sem volt a Pilates-ről. de az első cd-n Mari Winsor megtanít lépésről lépésre. Ez 20 perces videó, de a konkrét gyakorlatok csak 15, úgyhogy nem megerőltető!
H az elsőt megcsinálod 5x, már unni fogod, akkor jöhet a 2. cd. Ez 20 perces, és simán teljesíthető, de hatásos.
A 3. cd haladó, ezmár 50 perces folyamatos torna. Szerintem egyenként töltsd le őket, és ha unod az 1-t akkor ki is törölheted, mert ez tényleg csak oktató jellegű. Utána a 2-es és 3-as felváltva csinálható. De én ajánlom a Callanetics alaprogramot is (ide is feltöltöttem), mert az nagyon jól megtanít bizonyos gyakorlatokra és a hasizomra nagyon jó! Az 50 perces, de nem kell az egészet megcsinálnod! Ja és nem megerőltető, mert csak annyit csinálsz belőle, amennyit tudsz: 5-öt, 10-et, 20-at (100 a max)


----------



## Anamaya (2008 Május 6)

FONTOS!!!

egyszer már írtam, de jobb, ha mégegyszer teszem! Az izomláz nem jó, hanem káros. A test jelzése arra, hogy túlterhelted, az izmok ilyenkor bár csak kis mértékben, de mégis károsodnak. Butaság, hogy egy edzés akkor jó, ha izomlázad van, akkor túlterhelted magad és/vagy nem nyújtottál rendesen. Ha rendesen nyújt edzés után az ember, akkor elkerülhető az izomláz.


----------



## stee (2008 Május 6)

*izomláz*



Anamaya írta:


> Szerintem nincs olyan Tonynál, amelyik ne arra menne rá.  Mármint a többiek elmondásaiból.
> 
> FONTOS!!!
> 
> egyszer már írtam, de jobb, ha mégegyszer teszem! Az izomláz nem jó, hanem káros. A test jelzése arra, hogy túlterhelted, az izmok ilyenkor bár csak kis mértékben, de mégis károsodnak. Butaság, hogy egy edzés akkor jó, ha izomlázad van, akkor túlterhelted magad és/vagy nem nyújtottál rendesen. Ha rendesen nyújt edzés után az ember, akkor elkerülhető az izomláz.



Először azt gondoltam, hogy az izomláz elkerülhetetlen, ha még nem vagy edzett, ezért utánanéztem kicsit, nem akartam közhelyeket szajkózni:

*Miért alakul ki az izomláz?*

Testmozgásra szükségünk van, ehhez kétség sem fér. Különösen azokat kapja el néhanapján a nagy felbuzdulás, akik egész nap ülnek, s ezért tisztában vannak azzal, hogy nem elég az ajtótól az autóig sétálni. A meggondolatlanul, hirtelen elkezdett edzések azonban másnapra komoly panaszokat okoznak. Az izomláz olyan fájdalmas lehet, hogy szegény áldozat mozdulni sem bír. Jó néhány nap eltelik, mire ismét könnyedén tud mozdulni.

*Nem tudjuk pontosan, mi okozza
*
Még vitatkoznak a szaktekintélyek arról, hogy tulajdonképpen milyen folyamatok állnak e kellemetlen jelenség hátterében. Azt azonban ma már kevesen gondolják, hogy a fájdalmat pusztán az izmokban felhalmozódó tejsav okozná. Elektronmikroszkópos vizsgálatokkal kimutatták, hogy a túlerőltetett izomrostban finom kis repedések, sérülések keletkeznek. E parányi réseken keresztül lassacskán víz hatol az izomszövetbe, így nagyjából egy-másfél nap elteltével ödéma, azaz vizenyő, vízfelhalmozódás alakul ki az érintett területen. Az izomrost megduzzad és megnyúlik a víztől. Ezt a tágulási fájdalmat érzékeljük izomlázként.

*Mégsem jó rádolgozni*

Sokhelyütt még most is azt ajánlják izomláz esetén, hogy folytassuk nyugodtan az edzést, az ismételt, erős igénybevétel hatására a fájdalom majd elmúlik. A gyakorlatban ennek éppen az ellenkezője szokott bekövetkezni: az izomláz a "rádolgozás" hatására fokozódik. Ennek az a magyarázata, hogy az izomrostokon további hajszálvékony repedések keletkeznek, s a vízfelhalmozódás folytatódik. Ma már egyre inkább azon a véleményen vannak a szakemberek, hogy az izomláz kialakulás után néhány nap pihenés szükséges, s csak nagyon apránként szabad újra kezdeni a tornát. Így az izomszövet lassacskán helyrejön.

*Hogyan csillapítsuk a fájdalmat?
*
Minden olyan beavatkozás segíti a gyógyulást, amely az érintett izomterület vérkeringését serkenti:

- Vegyen forró fürdőt, a vízbe cseppentsen néhány csepp illóolajat. Főként a rozmaring- és ezüstfenyő olaj alkalmas erre a célra.
- Alkalmazzon váltófürdőt: zuhanyozza le a lábát először meleg, majd hideg vízzel. A meleg zuhany tartson három percig, a hideg csupán húsz másodpercig.
- A szaunázás is előnyös lehet izomláz esetén.
- Masszírozza lágyan az érintett testfelületet. Az a leghatásosabb, ha mandulaolajból és pár csepp rozmaringolajból masszázsolajat készítünk, és ezzel végezzük a kellemes, gyógyító műveletet.
- Segíthetnek a különféle sport kenőcsök is: ezek hatása is többnyire a vérkeringés fokozásán alapul. Alkalmazhat különféle pakolásokat, borogatásokat is.
- Áldásosak a különféle enzimkészítmények, például a Bromelain és a Tripszin, melyek a növényi eredetű Rutosiddal kombinálva a leghatásosabbak. Az enzimek segítenek az ödéma lelohasztásában, illetve arra is képesek, hogy a vízfelhalmozódást megakadályozzák. Az anyagcsere melléktermékeket az enzimek feldarabolják, s így a véráram útján könnyebben eltűnnek a fájdalmas testrészből.

*A mozgásról mégsem kell lemondani!
*
A szokványos fitnesz tornák helyett azonban kíméletesebb, egyenletes terhelést biztosító mozgásformákat kell előnyben részesíteni. Különösen ajánlott a stretching, de úgy, hogy a gyakorlatokat ne kövesse rugózás. Tartsa ki hosszan a nyújtógyakorlatokat, de a mozgást csak addig folytassa, ameddig izmai engedik. A jogging és az úszás is alkalmas arra, hogy az izmokat ellazítsa, így az izomláz kúrálásában döntő szerepet szánhatunk az uszodának és az odavezető gyalogútnak is.

*Hogyan előzhetjük meg az izomlázat?
*
Ha hosszabb ideg tartó megterhelésre számíthatunk, érdemes több, rövid szünetet is beiktatni. A mozgást ne hirtelen hagyjuk abba, hanem fokozatosan, apránként. Ne sajnáljuk az időt a levezető gyakorlatokra! Ha egy meghatározott edzési célt szeretne elérni, például 10-15 kilométer futás megállás nélkül, akkor érdemes edzési tervet készíteni, amely lépésről lépésre, napi bontásban tartalmazza a teendőket. Így lehet a teljesítményt lépésről lépésre, kockázatok és kellemetlen tünetek nélkül emelni. forrás

.........................
Tehát, amit én most a saját bőrömön megtapasztaltam:
úgy tornáztam a Tonyra, mintha MINDENHOL egyformán edzett lennék, keményen, feszesen. DE a karom, vállam egyátalán nem edzett, a hátam alig (ahol az izomláz jelentkezett), viszont a hasamban, fenekemben, combmban semmi, mert azok edzettebbek.
Szóval oda kell figyelnem, hogy azokat a gyakorlatokat, ahol a felsőtest is mozog, finomabban csináljam meg.:555:

És z is kiderült a számomra, hogy jól lettem, hogy tegnap a stretch-et választottam!


----------



## Anamaya (2008 Május 6)

Stee: örülök, hogy utánanéztél, és köszönöm az infókat.

A wikipédia ezt írja

Hosszú évtizedekig az izomláz okozójának az izmokban felgyülemlett tejsavat tartották. Ez a vegyület anaerob, vagyis oxigénhiányos állapotban keletkezik, amikor az izom elegendő oxigén híján a tápanyagokat energetikailag igen kedvezőtlen módon csupán tejsavvá tudja lebontani. Mára azonban a „tejsav-hipotézis” megdőlni látszik, és ennek számos oka van:

izomláz leggyakrabban nem edzett embereknél lép fel, tejsav viszont minden anaerob, erős megterhelés után keletkezik (tehát élsportolóknál is)
a tejsav felezési ideje 20 perc, ennyi idő alatt bontódik le a tejsav mennyiség fele. Izomláz viszont órákkal a mozgás után jelentkezik.
Egy újabb keletű elmélet szerint az izomláz eredete nem más, mint mikroszkopikus szakadások az izomrostokban. A szakadás helyén gyulladás lép fel, ez okozza a tulajdonképpeni fájdalmat. Ennek eredményeképp érthető, hogy mind a bemelegítés, mind a nyújtógyakorlatok hatástalanok az izomlázzal szemben, mivel az az izomrostok fizikai túlterhelése miatt következik be. Következésképp az edzés utáni masszázs és nyújtás csak ront a helyzeten, mivel a már elszakadt rostokat még jobban izgatják.
A fájdalmas góc melegvizes borogatása, illetve a szaunázás jót tesz az izomláznak, mert a meleg hatására javul az izom vérkeringése és így gyorsul az izomrostok regenerációja.


Ezenkívül betűzöm ide egy sportorvos véleményét is:

*Mit kell tudni az izomlázról ?*
Szokatlan mozgásformáknál vagy túlzott edzésmennyiségnél a következmény: fájó merev végtagok, minden porcikánkat meggyötrő izomláz. Ha nagyon nagy a túlterhelés, a fájdalmas izomzat mellett lehet hőemelkedésünk, esetleg enyhe lázunk, mégsem mondhatjuk azt, hogy az izomláz valódi láz. Keletkezési mechanizmusa nagy mértékben függ attól az intenzitástól, amivel a mozgást végeztük. Az izomláz létrejötte kétféleképpen ismeretes: 

- A tápanyagok energiájának felszabadulásához oxigénre van szükségünk. Az igen nagy intenzitású mozgásoknál az izomzat nem kap annyi vért, mint amire szüksége lenne, ezért nincs elegendő oxigénünk az energiát adó szénhidrátok teljes lebontásához. Szervezetünkben így túl sok tejsav keletkezik, amit a májunk már nem képes azonnal átalakítani. A tejsavfelesleg a túlterhelt izmok sav-bázis viszonyait savas irányban tolja el. E hatás következtében az izomrostok megduzzadnak, tónusuk fokozódik. Az izmokban lévő idegvégződések ezt közvetítik fájdalomként az idegeken keresztül az agyba.

-A kisebb intenzitású ún. oxigénadóság nélkül végzett hosszantartó mozgások más mechanizmus útján eredményeznek izomlázat. Ebben az estben a hosszú igénybevétel az izmokban mikrosérüléseket okoz, melyek gyulladásokat hoznak létre és ezt érezzük izomláznak.

A két kialakulási mechanizmusnak megfelelően más, más utat kell választani, ha el akarjuk mulasztani a kellemetlen fájdalmakat. 
Az első estben a "kutyaharapást szőrével" elvet alkalmazzuk. Ebben az estben az izomláz legjobb ellenszere egy más típusú mozgás. Gimnasztikázzunk, elsősorban nyújtsuk izmainkat, természetesen csak nagyon óvatosan .
A másik módon szerzett izomláznál inkább a passzív pihenés a célravezető. Mindkét esetben egyaránt ajánlható gyógymód az úszás. Már az is sokat segíthet, ha váltogatott hőmérsékletű (hideg-meleg) vízzel zuhanyozunk, fürdünk. A fájó izmok gyengéd masszírozása gyorsítja a regenerálódást.
_Dr. Miltényi Márta 
sportorvos _​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 9)

Itt a válasz a kérdésre, hogy mi az a "hálózsák". Én ilyenben voltam.

* FEKVŐ INFRASZAUNA *
A testedzés a legjobb módszer arra, hogy egészségesek maradjunk. De hogyan dolgozhat ki egy elfoglalt ember hatékony edzéstervet? A *fekvő infraszauna* megoldja ezt a problémát anélkül, hogy megerőltető gyakorlatokkal terhelne minket. Méghozzá kényelmesen, jóleső relaxációs szünetet kínálva, túlzsúfolt napi elfoglaltságaink között! Ez az új évezred legjobb egészségvédő megoldása.







A kezelés során az infrasugarak (a láthatatlan hasznos fény tartományában, 2-25 mikrométeres hullámhosszon, mint az újszülött osztályok inkubátora) mélyen, kb. 4-cm-re behatolnak a bőr alá, ahol a fény átalakul hőenergiává és a szervezetet felmelegítve hozza létre a *méregtelenítő*, *sejtregeneráló* hatást.
*30 perces* használata *900 kalória* veszteséget jelent, melyből folyadékkal csak max. 200-at vesz vissza a szervezet, ez *15 km-es futótréningnek* felel meg. Tartós használata az alakot átformálja, ideálissá teszi, a zsírcsoportokat fellazítja, az izomzatot a nyirokfolyadék intenzív keringetésével "átrendezi". Ezen okból fogyókúrára szempontjából kiváló.
A szervezetet nem terheli, hiszen a fény akadálytalanul, külső nyomás hatás nélkül jut be a szervezetbe, az átalakult hő pedig belülről kifelé gyakorol nyomást, így oldva a plakkokat, erősíti az érrendszert, edzi az immunrendszert.
Nagyon látványos hatása van a bőrre. Egy kúra alatt (10-15 alkalom) a bőr 5-10 évet fiatalodik. Mindez pórustisztító és sejtregeneráló hatásának köszönhető. A *fekvő infraszauna* használata nagyon kellemes érzés, az izzadás mennyisége kb. háromszorosa a hagyományos szaunáénak,* 20-60 szoros méregtelenítő potenciállal* rendelkezik és 3-7-szer nagyobb mennyiségű nem vízjellegű összetevő található a kiizzadt verejtékben. A kényelmes *fekvő pozició* miatt az izmok ellazult állapotában, *sokkal könnyebben* tud távozni a méreganyag.
*A fekvő infraszauna hatása:*

Javítja a vérkeringést, megszabadít a súlyfeleslegtől és a stressztől. A rendkívül hatékony kalóriaégetés mellett egyúttal elvégzi a keletkező bomlástermékek eltávolítását, a szervezet méregtelenítését, salak-mentesítését is. Az izomzat átrendezésével ideálisan átformálja az alakot.
A méregtelenítéssel aktivizálja az immunrendszert, növeli védekező, öngyógyító erőinket. Más módszerekkel nem eltávolítható méreganyagok (nehézfémek) kiürítését is lehetővé teszi.
Az öregedési folyamatot hosszú távon lassítja.
Használata az alacsonyabb hőmérséklet miatt (40-50 C°) sokkal kellemesebb közérzetet, az izomszövetek ellazítása által teljes relaxációt biztosít.
A bőr mélytisztítása által azt rendkívül gyorsan megfiatalítja, a cellulitiszt megszünteti.
A sportban bemelegítésre, sérülések gyógyulásának meggyorsítására kiválóan alkalmazható.
A fáradékonyságot megszünteti, a fizikai és szellemi teljesítőképességet javítja.
A legmodernebb technika segítségével, kényelmesen kb. 40 °C hőmérsékleten lehet élvezni jótékony hatását.
Az infrahő csak a testet melegíti fel és mélyen, 5 cm-re hatol be a bőr alá, javítva ezzel a bőr rugalmasságát. Egy 30 perces kezelés kb. 900 kcal veszteséget jelent, amely egy órás futással ér fel.
Emellett kiürülnek a szervezetből a felhalmozódott nehézfémek is. Javítja a keringést és az immunrendszer ellenállóképességét is növeli.


----------



## stee (2008 Május 10)

Sziasztok!
Hogy én milyen jókedvű vagyok! Képzeljétek el - számomra - csoda történt 
Szóval tegnap a nagyobbik kisfiammal beszélgettünk, hogy mi is az a narancsbőr. (Egyébként ő szokott bíztatni, mikor tornázok, hogy ne adjam fel a legkeményebb gyakorlatoknál)
Elmeséltem neki, hogy hát olyan neki is volt már 6 hónapos korában. Megnéztük most: már nincs nek  De ez nem is volt meglepő (nem egy kövér alkat)
A TV-ben már látott ilyet reklámban, de meg akartam neki mutatni mit is jelent ez valójában. Mondom neki: 
- Na idefigyelj, megmutatom... - de hiába csipkedtem összevissza a combomat, meg a fenekemet, EGYSZERŰEN NEM TALÁLTAM NARANCSBŐRT SEHOL, ott, ahol a lassan már 4 hete tartó folyamatos torna előtt volt bőven (azóta direkt nem nézegettem magam és csak 2x mértem...)!

Nem akartam elhinni!!!
- Biztos azért, mert olyan sokat tornázol - veregette meg büszkén a hátamat a kisfiam, én meg leesett állal néztem bambán!
De aztán hogy örültem? !!! Már éppen kezdtem kétségbe esni, mert a kezdeti hirtelen centicsökkenés nagyon lelassult (első hét 4 cm, aztán 3 hét alatt csak 1cm), pedig annyit edzettem, semmi cukor, kenyér alig, tök egészségesen kajáltam, nem értettem, miért nem gyorsabb a centifogyás...lehet, hogy azért mert "mélyebbről" tűntek el egymás után a nem kívánatos "zsír-csomók" ?? Nem tudom, de még mindig alig tudom elhinni. Persze még van rajtam felesleges zsír, amit le kell adni, de már nyugodtabban és még nagyobb lelkesedéssel folytatom a napi tornámat


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Május 13)

Anamaya (FittHugi), ez nem az én topikom, ez a MI topikunk! 
(Ahogy a Vukban a tyúkok: a MI Marcink drágáám )

Szóval az nem baj, ha a fogyis dolgainkat is itt megbeszéljük, csak akkor szoktam önjelölt moderátort játszani, ha előjön a sok recept és a vég nélküli kajamegbeszélések. És itt a vég nélkülin van a hangsúly. 
Na meg talán az is segít lélektanilag egy kicsit, hogy mivel nem fogyitopik, ne a fogyáson járjon az eszünk, hanem a mozgáson, ezért a teremtésünket nem fogja vissza a régi beidegződésünk a fogyókúrák kapcsán.

Szerintem is jó példák vagyunk sokaknak, akik fogyizni szeretnének, hiszen mi igyekszünk előtérbe helyezni a mozgást és nem "csak" a kúráktól vagy csodaszerektől várnánk a csodát, hanem magunk is teszünk érte.
(ez nem sértés az eltérően próbálkozóknak, hanem bíztatás nekünk!!!!)

A súlyomat sokáig a páromnak sem mertem bevallani, mert attól féltem, ha hangosan kimondom, akkor valósággá válik - pedig már rég az volt  (Ehhez képest én egész életemben rengeteget mozogtam, csak épp nem céltudatosan.)
Csatlakozom hozzátok bátrakhoz 
A 90 naposunk elején az én induló méreteim: 164/92. Ami arányban egyezik a tiétekkel.

1-2 éve volt egy 91 kg-s lélektani határom, akkor megijedtem és fogyózni kezdtem (újra) és a 90 napos kajaétrenddel és némi Atkinssal összesen 7 kg-tól sikerült megszabadulnom. Ami 3 hónappal később kamatostul jött vissza és nemsokára már 99 kg-nál tartottam, amitől végképp nem mertem mérlegre állni és azt hiszem voltam 100 is, csak azt már nem néztem. 
Ekkor találkoztam a lötyivel és azóta is boldogsában úszom. A segítségével sikerült 93-95 kg-ra lemennem minden különösebb plusz tevékenység nélkül.
Asszem ekkor kezdtük el ezt a topikot élőbbé tenni és aztán elindítottuk a 90 napos mozgás-programot.
Lementek a kilóim 90-re hamar, aztán egy korai kíváncsiskodó mérlegreállás 92-t mutatott, de nem ijedtem meg, mert 3 heti intenzív tornázás után az izomsúlyt is mutathatja - és főképp nem ijedtem meg, mert már 2 számmal kisebb gatyát hordok!
Megfogadtam magamnak, hogy csak a 90 nap végén mérem meg magam újra.
Mostanában a kajálásom eléggé a nem jó irányba ment (elcsábultam a régi kedvenc kajáim felé amik elég nehéz kaják), muszáj visszapofoznom magam az egészségesebb ételek felé, ill. arra, hogy este 6 után ne egyek. Ez az egy már önmagában is nagyon sokat változtat!!
(memo önmagamnak: 6 után nincs kaja bébi!!! )

Visszatérve: hajrá csajok, a mozgástól új életre kel bennünk az ÉLET és ugye tudjuk, hogy mi magunk teremtjük a dolgainkat, úgyhogy tovább a cselekvés útján! 

DonSati a FittNyúl


----------



## stee (2008 Május 13)

Lányok, szuperek vagytok! Sima ügy lesz, majd meglátjátok! A legfontosabb: EGÉSZSÉGES ÉLETMÓD, sok torna, egészséges kaják a8zoknak is, akik nem akarnak fogyózni, nem árt hallgatni a testükre, mert sokan sokkal több ételt vesznek magukhoz, mint ami a szervezetüknek kell, mert kiskorunkban belénkverték, hogy együnk meg mindent ami a tányérunkon van! Egy német barátnőm úgy fogyott le fél év alatt 30 kg-t, hogy figyelt a teste jelzésire, és csak addig evett, ameddig tényleg éhes volt, és így abbahagyta a "zabálást")
Sok torna:
és ami fontos, ne csak egyféle (kell a callanatics, a pilates, a tony-félék is, hogy mindenhonnan egyformán menjel le, egyforán erősödjön a test, + zsírégetés)
Én a fóliázást is javaslom, sokkal többet lehet 1-1 edzéssel leadni és ürül a méreganyag a szervezettel a plusz izzadástól, olyan, mint a szauna.
Meg a masszázs is segít sokat!
Én már a végén járok, 50,5 kilómmal még nem vagyok elégedett, azaz nem a kiló a gond, hanem még az az 5 cm plusz a derékon úszógumi kinézetében. de már nincs sok hátra! Viszont a tornát akkor sem fogom abbahagyni, mert nagyon jólesik, és sokkal kiegyensúlyozottabb vagyok azóta, amióta naponta mozgok!
Kitartás mindenkinek! És látogassátok a fogyis topikot is, mert ott szuper recepteket és rendkívül jó elrettentő fotókat találhattok, ami a napi testmozgásra ösztönöz, nem is kicsit!
Én ma is Tonyzok, kipróbálom most a Core-t!


----------



## niamano (2008 Május 13)

Sziasztok!

Kezdek rájönni a hibára (ami természetesen az én készülékemben van) -húzok le és nem szereti a netem az olvasgatást közben 
(Még egy "szakmai" probléma.. hogy tudom "összeragasztani" a különálló videórészleteket?)

Amúgy: 175 magas 25 éves, és 82 kg vagyok. Jézusom, ezt eddig senki sem tudta rólam!! Soha nem mertem bevallani, még magamnak sem... Jelenleg gyűröm a visszamaradt záróvizsgáimat, szóval itthon ülök naphosszat, ember nem lát, mert az én emberem 2 hónapig Londonban melózik :'( .
Régen rendszeresen sportoltam: futás, úszás, kosár, cselgáncs, -érzem is a hajdani sérüléseket a térdemen, és attól tartok, hogy a kilóimat is...  Ez abbamaradt 16 éves koromban, viszont a kilók beindultak. 52.ről indultam!! Ez volt a minuimum súlyom. A normál olyan 58-62 lehet.

Van egy sanda gyanúm, hogy nem csak az étrend/mozgásszegénység okozta, volt problémám a térdemmel (porckopás) és erre nem megfelelő gyógyszert kaptam, ami lényegében leállította az emésztésemet. Nálam a wc-re menetel 10 naponta 1x normális volt ekkoriban... + kolégium, műanyag kaják... Sejthetitek. A gyomromat nagyjából 2 év alatt tettem rendbe, 1 éve nincs gond vele. A másik "gyanusított" a fogamzásgátlóm, mert nagyjából a hízásra esik a kezdete. Ezzel nem mentegetni szeretném magam, csak még sosem gondolkodtam így el ezeken a dolgokon... 

Szeretnék megint jó érzéssel tükörbe nézni, utcára menni, és szépnek látni magam a fotóimon. Meg egyszerűen jól érezni magamat a bőrömben. Elvégre előbb-utóbb esküvő is lehet, babáról nem is beszélve, és nem szeretném egész hátralevő életemben így visszanézni magamat a fotókon... 

Egy fél évig hastáncra jártam, nagyon élveztem, ősszel biztos újrakezdem. Általában itthon mozgok, a futás még nagyon időszakos, hangulati dolog csak, kedvencem a fitlabdám ezzel pilates, jóga.., aerobic (Norbi, Réka) szeretem a tai-chit, mikor csak úgy pihennék, hastánc dvd-k, mikor nagyon jó formám van, akkor capoeira... Jóga ritkán, még nem kaptam rá 

Befogadtok?


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Május 13)

Akinek eszébe jutna feladni, azt jobbról és még balról is megejnyebejnyézem!! És ez komoly!! 

A fogyás főként nekem a lötyitől és az életmódváltástól kezdett beindulni. A testemen a mozgás főként a formáimon látszik, ahogy az izmaim alakítják... na jól megmondtam, de bocsi másként nem tudom megfogalmazni most. Ez kb. 2 hét után kezdett el nálam látszani.
Ebből a szempontból én most vettem észre stagnálást magamon.

De MA! Ma végre mozogtam a két nap kihagyás után és közben eszembe sem jutott, hogy fáj még kicsit a torkom... Ma ihletem is volt valahogy és kőkemény órát tartottam a csajoknak, sőt meg is fűszereztem néhány váratlan nehezítéssel. Hasizmot is sokkal többfélét csináltunk rövidebb időkig.
El nem tudom mondani, hogy mennyire számít a jó jógamatrac! Amióta van, sokkal jobban a lényegre tudok odafigyelni a nehezebb gyakorlatoknál, és nem arra kell koncentrálni, hogy fel ne boruljak, vagy ki ne csússzon a lábam alólam mert csúszik a polifoam vagy a zoknim. Eddig volt gumitalpú táncospapucsom, abban jógáztam, de nem volt 100% még az sem. De ez a jógamatrac! Ez csúcs! Ajánlom mindenkinek aki jógázni szeretne.

Végre újra átmozgattam a testem és teljesen feldobódtam! 
Holnap viszont este tutkóra nem lesz időm mozogni, úgyhogy reggel kéne, de nem vagyok egy koránkelős fajta. Azt hiszem az 5 tibeti bele fog férni reggel (az se kispályás még akkor sem ha keveset csinál belőle az ember), este meg talán némi hasizom. Meglátjuk.


----------



## onlanyka (2008 Május 18)

*A jóga nem játék*

Nagyon orulok, h ratalaltam erre a forumra. Koszonom a munkajat mindenkinek!

szeretnem felhivni a figylemeteket, hogy a joga gyakorlasa nem veszelytelen, a helytelenul kivitlezett mozdulatok rendszeres gyakorolasa
komoly serulesekhez vezethet. Nagyon jok a dvdk, arra h megismerd a jogat. Sokszor sajnos hozza nem erto, es alacsony tudasu emberek is keszitenek dvd-t, ami masnak karos lehet az egeszsegere.

Masreszt ha meg maga a dvd tokeletesen is mutatja be, nem latjuk onmagunkat, a tukor sem alkalmas erre, es szep lassan tonkre mehet valamelyik izuletunk...

Ezert mindenkinek nagyon ajanlom, hogyha rendszeresen szeretne jogazni, keressen fel egy hiteles oktatot, es tanuljon egy ideig, amig kijavitjak a mozdulatokat, es megtanulja a legfobb alapelveket.

Azert jogazunk, hogy boldogabbak, egeszsegesebbek es intelligensebbek legyunk, nem azert, h par ev mulva mutetre keruljon sor...


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Május 18)

stee írta:


> Sati (mint jógaoktató) véleményét szeretném kiss ha lehet
> nem mintha bármikor eszembe jutott volna jógázni olyankor
> 
> A "barmilyen mas fizikai gyakorlat"-tal biztosan nem értek egyet! Egy kis laza torna csak jotékony hatású szokott lenni



Köszönöm. Egyetértek a jógás résszel. Ezért is javasoltam Zolinknak is, hogy kezdőként először érdemes lenne órára elmenni. 
Viszont rengetegen vannak akik nem mennek órákra és csak a dvd-re hagyatkoznak, nemcsak a jógában, hanem mindenféle mozgásnál.
És nemcsak a jógánál, hanem a mindenféle mozgásnál is először tanár jelenlétét javasolnám az említett okok miatt.

A "bármilyen más fizikai gyakorlat"-tal mensi első 3 napján nem 100%-osan értek egyet. Ugyanis vannak finom, lágy gyakorlatok amik pld. csökkentik a fájdalmat. Természetesen nem mindegy hogy mit mozog ilyenkor az ember.
Én pld. az első nap egyáltalán nem tornázom semmit, és ha tehetem, a második nap sem. Vagy ha mégis mozgok, akkor jópár dolgot kihagyok vagy jóval kevesebbet csinálok. Általában nem csinálok olyanokat (bármilyen mozgásformából) ami külön vérbőséget okoz. És természetesen én is kerülöm a fordított helyzeteket olyankor.

Viszont azt is kiemelném, hogy ne növeljük a félelmet a mozgással (akár a jógával) kapcsolatosan az emberekben, mert így is kevesen mozognak és még ha hibásan is hajtanak végre egy-egy gyakorlatot, azért még mindig jobb mintha semmit sem csinálnak és punnyadt izmaik lesznek öregkorukra és mindenük fájni fog és semmi állóképességük nem lesz.
Minden mozgásnak megvan a maga veszélye és erőssége is. 
A figyelem a fontos és persze érdemes tanárhoz fordulni aki gyakorlott.


----------



## onlanyka (2008 Május 18)

izike80 írta:


> Húúha! Ez komoly? En mindig ugyanúgy tornázok, a "nehéz" napokon is, úgy érzem, hogy jót tesz a hasgörcsöknek...S azért merem ezt megtenni, mert ennekelőtte balettoztam, s annál megerőltetőbb mozgás szerintem nincs, s az órák nyilván nem maradtak el a havibaj miatt...s nem volt semmi bajom!?



Egy olyan jogamester mondta ezeket, aki mar 54 eve jogazik, 25 evet elt es tanult Indiaban. Nem az volt a celom, hogy barkit is elrettentsek, vagy felelemmel toltsek el, hanem hogy felhivjam a figyelmet arra, hogy nem mindig biztos, hogy jo az egeszsegnek ami eppen jol esik... mindenki jogazzon batran, de okosan es figyeljetek a testetek jelzeseire.
Nekem is jol esett regen amikor menstruacio alatt mozogtam, de alazattal es tisztelettel fogadtam egy nalam sokkal sokkal nagyobb tudasu ember tanacsat es az a 3 nap nem a vilag, de mindenki a sajat eletenek ura es abban hisz amiben akar... En orultem volna ha valaki ezt hamarabb elmondja nekem...


----------



## Anamaya (2008 Május 18)

Az a középső rész nekem nincs meg, de leszedem. 

Mozgással kapcsolatban két dolog: egyik, hogy a mai mozgásom hullahoppozásban merül ki, viszont az volt vagy fél óra. 
A másik a mozgással kapcsolatos tapasztalataimon alapuló megfigyelés: amióta rendszeresen tornázom, beállt a mensim. Ezalatt érteni kell, hogy heteket késett, nem volt ritka a 14-21 nap közötti késés, de nem maradt ki, dokik nem találták meg az okát. Na amióta van mozgás, azóta görcsök eltűntek, vagy mértékkel vannak, mondhatni érzem, hogy történik ott valami, de nem igazán fáj. Ritka, hogy kihagyom a mensi napjain a mozgást, tény, hogy mérsékelten. 

A mozgás és tanár esete: szerintem is fontos, hogy legalább egyszer-kétszer lássa tanár, amit csinálunk, de én pl a tükörben szoktam ellenőrizni magam, zavar, ha nem látom, hogy jól csinálom-e. Vannak olyan pozíciók, amikor nem is láthatom magam, ilyenkor mindig megkérek valakit, akit nevezhetünk hozzáértőnek több 10 éves sportoló múlttal, s ő ellenőriz. Tudom, hogy ez ritka, hogy valakinek ilyen segítsége van, ezért amondó vagyok én is, hogy legalább pár alkalommal el kéne menni tanárhoz, ma már nem olyan drága egy-egy óra.

Még egy dolog, amit megosztanék veletek. Az utóbbi időben tudatosan figyelem a testem jelzéseit, igyekszem minden téren odafigyelni, s én hiszem, hogy amire a test vágyik, akkor az a jó neki, ami meg nem esik jól, azt úgyis kihagyom. Legalábbis én így gondolkodom, és hiszem azt is, hogy mindenki teste és ezáltal esete más, mindenki másképp reagál a dolgokra.


----------



## niamano (2008 Május 18)

*Stee:* vagy inkább DonnaSati  

A *menstruáció *alatti mozgásról: mikor anno cselgáncsoztam (ami ugye nem egy forgás és megerőltetés nélküli sport) nekem kifejezetten jót tett ha aznap volt edzés mikor megjött, mert nagyon -vagyis inkább irgalmatlanul -fájt a hasam tiniként, az első egy-két(!) nap. Ha viszont volt edzés, azzal mintha elfújták volna a fájdalmat. Ha nem csináltam semmit, amikor megjelent a fájdalom, akkor viszont 24 óra kemény szenvedés jött. 
Sokszor mondogattam, hogy megint fáj a hasam, de sebaj, délután elmegyek jól "megveretni" magam, az rendbeteszi.  Az ismerősök meg fordultak le a székről...


----------



## niamano (2008 Május 18)

*vélemény*

Részemről oké: akkor a mai 2. penzum ismertetése:
*Turbo Jam - Fat Blaster

*Fogalmazhatok úgy, mint a kamaszok? *Istencsászársááág!* Nagyon tetszik, hogy:
- gyors és lassú intenzitású részek vltakoznak,
- egészen követhető elsőre is (legalábbis agyban, mert semmi pénzért nem néztem volna meg magam kívülről, ahogy "rángatózom" ),
- nagyon jó ugri-bugris (mondjuk én szeretem az ilyet),
- jó "hangulat" van a "teremben",
- írja, hogy mennyi van még melyik részből!! (Ez nálam nagyon fontos, mert hajlamos vagyok "erőt tartalékolni" a későbbiekre, aztán egyszercsak nincs is későbbi gyakorlat, én meg nem csináltam semmit rendesen...),
_ és az utsó gyors résznél különfelhívta a figyelmet rá, hogy mindent bele! Én beleadtam  Jó volt.


----------



## ZiD (2008 Május 19)

Oké, köszi Anamaya, akkor majd próbálkozom. 

Más. Ma tornáztam, végre, végre!  Mégpedig először a Lotte Berk - muscle eats fat, majd a tony power half hour has progiját. 
Naszóval. 
Legelőször is leszögezném, hogy továbbra sem szeretem Sarah Jessica Parkert, meg az olyan típusú nőket, meg ez az egész new yorki lotte berk stúdió nekem egy kicsit...izé. erőltetett és sznob. és a csajok tényleg extrém vékonyak. de.
de. 
de. 
vissza kell vonjak minden eddigi negatívat, amit erről a progiról mondtam. 
Szóval ott kezdődött, amikor a tornát tartó csaj megemlíti a videón, hogy 50! éves. néztem nagyon, olyan feszes teste van, mint egy tininek! oké, h húsz évnyi torna, de akkor is. 

Aztán csináltam becsülettel a tornát, és hát prá perc múlva szakadt rólam a víz, anyáztam meg szenvedtem. 

A tornasorozatot csak angolzul beszélőknek ajánlanám. Ugyanis, ha csak a videó után követi az ember, akkor az egész egy bakfitty, semmi. De ha az ember betartja, amit a csaj mond és igyekszik jól csinálni, majd' beledöglik akkor. Kemény nagyon. érdekes. éredekes. 


Belenéztem a Kathy kaelerbe is, hát kiderült, h a 6 darabos get fit workout, az egyben az egész,a többi meg ugyanaz, csak darabokra szedve.... namindegy. a bonust azert meg felrakom, ahogy lejött rapidról.


----------



## niamano (2008 Május 20)

*vélemény*

*Yoga TV - The DVD For Switched On Living : tv yoga circulation and energy


*Hááát, nos izé...
Nyűgösnek érzem magam ma reggel, semmi kedvem tanulni de gondoltam egy kis nyugodt mozgás segít, megnyugtat, úgyhogy kipróbálok valami jógát... Mivel a Hemalaya még nem jött le (a reggeli) így neki estem ennek.
_
Előrebocsájtom: nem vagyok egy jógi! És csak a labdás jógát ismerem, szóval így olvassátok!_

- Egyrészt "amerikai" a műsor, a bevezető szignál után meghallgatjuk a néni szövegét, majd újabb főcím (gondolom lenne még egy pár) Addig üljek a sarkaimon. Namost én gugolástól, és az effajta térdeléstől hamar kezdek "hangyafájtot" érezni a lábaimban, azaz zsibbad.
- Másrészt talán az lenne a bemelegítés, de sztem az egész ilyen inkább: Állj be valahogy, aztán villámgyorsan megcsinálsz belőle 10et, (emelgesd, lengesd, húzd stb..) és minden mozdulatból ugyanígy. Szóval olyan kardiós az egész nekem. 

10 perc után kikapcsoltam, és még a hátam is sajog. 
Nem ezt vártam, de biztos az én hibám, nem ismerem eléggé a jógát. (könyvem van belőle, annak szerettem a gyakorlatait csinálni (ominózus napüdvözlet pl...) 
(na tessék, már megint lehúztam egyet...)


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Május 20)

ZiD írta:


> szerintem azért ez nagyban alkat kérdése is. nekem reggel 10-ig az alapvető életműködéseim is alig mennek, az agyam ugy 13 fele kapcosl be
> tehát ha tanulás, akkor nekem este/éjjel fog a legjobban az agyam. Ha korán aludni mennék, nem tudnék mikor igazán tanulni, nem lennék hatékony igazán


 
én is ezt hittem sokáig. régen nyuszimormi volt a becenevem, mert nagyon sokat aludtam és reggel nehezen ébredtem.

manapság is inkább a bagoly típusba tartozom (ahogy te is úgy tűnik ) aki reggel nehezebben tér magához, este viszont virgonc.

viszont érdekes megfigyeléseket tettem az utóbbi fél-egy évben. főleg amióta lötyit iszom megnőtt az energiaszintem és kevesebb alvás is elég.
ha éjfél előtt (akár 10 perccel is!!) lefekszem aludni, akkor is kevesebb alvás elég és ugyan ne kérjen tőlem reggel senki semmit, mégsem vagyok tompa, csak fokozatosan ébredek.
Korábban 10-11 órakat aludtam, aztán 8 órákat hosszú évekig, most a 7 óra alvástól ki tudom pihenni magam. (azért szerintem a nadi is hozzátette a maga kis részét)
És főleg, amióta rendszeresen tornázom így veletek, csak még jobb a helyzet!! 
És most találkoztam mágneses termékekkel, amik iránt már most rajongok (kipróbáltam) és azt vettem észre,hogy szintén nagyon feltöltve érzem magam és a 6 óra alvás is elég és frissen ébredek reggel.
Igaz gondolkozni nem akarok ébredés után még vagy fél órát, de utána már bármi jöhet... azt a fél órát meg úgyis mosakodással, tusolással, öltözködéssel töltöm, nem tanulással vagy más jelentősebb odafigyelést igénylő dologgal.

Szóval ahogy múlnak az évek és gyűjtöm magamba a sok pozitív energiát innen-onnan, változik a helyzet. Pedig azt hittem ez sosem változik. De mégis.

Nem tudom elégszer hangsúlyozni,hogy mennyire örülök,hogy így összejöttünk itt a neten és együtt tornázunk, nekem nagyon sok pluszt ad. Úgyhogy ti is a lelkesedésetekkel hozzájárultok valamennyire a jó alvásomhoz


----------



## niamano (2008 Május 20)

ZiD írta:


> szerintem azért ez nagyban alkat kérdése is. nekem reggel 10-ig az alapvető életműködéseim is alig mennek, az agyam ugy 13 fele kapcosl be
> tehát ha tanulás, akkor nekem este/éjjel fog a legjobban az agyam. Ha korán aludni mennék, nem tudnék mikor igazán tanulni, nem lennék hatékony igazán



Bezony! Legjobban én is du. 16-től haladok, és akkor akár hajnali 2-3-4-ig is.. Viszont nagyon nehezen kelek 7-kor  -ezt próbálom átállítani, mert nem engedhetem meg magamnak pénteken a reggeli kómát... 8-kor már tesztet kell írnom! + még a szóbeli valamikor, délelőtt, mikor sorra kerülök  Régebben az volt a menet, hogy folyamatosan tanultam jó pár napot du. 16-hajnali 2-ig kb., akkor alvás, kelés 9-10 körül, stb. Vizsga előtt alvás éjfélkor, kelés hajnali 3-kor tanulás 7-ig, 8-kor vizsga (szinte mindig sikeresen) és 11kor kóma és agyhalál alvás egész nap  Záróvizsgával nem megy sajna... megcsinálnám, ha nem lenne esélye, hogy 11-kor még mindig lábat lógatok a folyosón, mert nem kerültem sorra 


Más: A sok rosszra viszont jó jött délben: felhívott a főnököm, és mondta, hogy hogy hiányzom, menjek be kicsit, nekem is jót tesz.
Na úgy éreztem összedől a világ, most aztán tuti bukta lesz. De aztán beleéltem magam, és kifejezetten tetszett, hogy emberek közé megyek  Bementem, és nem bántam meg! Az egyik főnököm, aki hívott (mert 2 helyen dolgozom, illetve 1 helyen, de 2 féle melót csinálok) ledöbbent, hogy miért mentem be, ő csak viccelt, (vizsgák közepette valahogy elsikkadnak a részletek nálam ) de aztán mondta, hogy a másik főnökömmel, kitalálták hogy legyen, majd ha visszajövök (eddig volt egy nyúlfarknyi irodám, de azt másnak adják oda, és úgy volt, hogy én meg mehetek a titkárságra) most meg kapunk 2 nagy, napfényes egybenyíló irodát, az ügyvédemmel (aki a 2. főnököm ) így nekünk is könnyebb lesz együtt melózni.  Na jó bonyolult volt?
Lényeg az, -mondtam is nekik - hogy elengedtek 1 hónapra tanulni, aztán lehet hogy megbukok, erre elengednek 1,5 hétre a párom után Londonba, és kapok egy nagy irodát :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Ilyenek az igazi főnökök!

Éééés ami igazán *on*: 
mikor beértem rám nézett az ügyvédem, és láttam, hogy ledöbbent (bár ezt a vizsgaidegességnek tudtam be akkor) aztán 2 kolléganő is megjegyezte, hogy *mennyit fogytam!*! Na? Mit szóltok? És mintha látnám a tükörben én is.. A combom oldalán mostmár ív van megint, nem egy szöglet 

Olyan boldog vagyok, hogy hatalmasat gyalogoltam és most keresek vmi jó kis ugri-bugri tornát a további tanulás előtt!
Bocs a szájmenésért, de büszkék lehettek: mert *nélkületek nem lenne ilyen hírem!! Köszönöm! 

kiss*


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Május 21)

Juvi.08 írta:


> Sziasztok, bocsánat, hogy csak így előrukkolok egy kérdéssel, de édesapámat szeretném meglepni szülinapjára (67) egy jóga DVD-vel. Olyat keresnék, amin gyakorlatok vannak, nem meditáció. Tudnátok ajánlani esetleg valamit, hogy melyiket vegyem meg/töltsem le? Előre is nagyon köszi. kiss


 
Szia,
Mint mindekinek, az új-zélandi fiúkat javaslom. Az egy nagyon jó anyag. Ha így rákeresel itt, meglesz.
Apukád jógázott már? Ha még nem, akkor azért a DVD mellé feltétlenül mondd el neki, hogy jobb ha először tanárhoz megy és csak utána gyakoroljon otthon, főképp hogy 67 éves!!!
Ebben a korban már több panasza szokott lenni az embernek és a jógában nagyon nem mindegy, hogy milyen pózt csinálhat meg és mik a tiltottak.
A fiataloknál ez még annyira nem szokott előjönni, de ott is érdemes figyelni.
Anyukám sokáig járt hozzám a jógaórákra és sokszor ővele is egész mást csináltattam mint a többiekkel, mert ha van magas/alacsony vérnyomás, lumbágó, érszűkület, visszerek, szívproblémák, és még ki tudja mi, akkor nagyon oda kell figyelni.
Szóval idősebb korban már feltétlenül a tanárt javasolnám elsősorban.

Az tök jó, hogy szeretne jógázni - gondolom nem véletlenül pont ezt szánod ajándéknak, és sosem késő elkezdeni. Csak bizonyos alapokra azért jó odafigyelni.

De ha fitt, gyakorlott apukád van, még jógázik/zott is netán, akkor más anyagoknak is örülhet, amit itt találsz. 
Akkor Rodney Yee anyagokat és Sara Ivanhoe anyagokat is javaslok. Egyébként inkább az újzélandiak és esetleg Wai Lana anyagok.


----------



## Sati15 (2008 Május 23)

*vélemény - Karen Voight - Core Essentials*

Amikor belenéztem, úgy gondoltam érdemes végigcsinálni.
Csak 40 perc az egész és mivel a péntek a pihenőnapom és olyankor egyáltalán nem szoktam tornázni, ez most pluszként tekinthető  Bár a helyzet az, hogy hiányzott a mozgás és mivel nem fárasztottam le magam a vásárlással annyira, ezért belefért az erőmbe.

Jó kezdet a bemelegítés, jók a csípőgyakorlatok.
Csak mindenből nagyon kevés van. Ha kétszerennyi lenne, akkor már elégedettebb lettem volna.
Kislabdával is dolgozik. Mivel nekem nincs olyan, a kis súlyzómat használtam helyette.
A hasizomgyakorlatok érdekesek voltak és összetettek, de nem túl megerőltetőek. Azért éreztem az izmaimat, de valahogy az egész inkább csak felfrissítő torna volt, nem pedig edzés.

Végül is pénteki pihenőnapnak elmegy...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Február 5)

*Hagyjál fel saját magad bántásával!*

Reggel eszembe jutott valami a fenti témával kapcsolatosan és gondoltam leírom ide mindenkinek, aki hajlamos arra, hogy bántsa magát ezért vagy azért, hogy ő hogy néz ki, vagy lelkiismeret-furdalása legyen stb.
Az alapötlet nem az enyém, csak reggel "kikombináltam" otthoni használatra 

Tehát: 
Először is amikor épp bántod magad, vagy lelkiismeret-furdalásod van mint pld. /milyen nagy a hasam, ma is sütit ettem, sosem fogyok le, kövér vagyok, gyenge vagyok, nekem ez sosem sikerül, stb./

Ekkor vedd észre, hogy éppen bántod magad.
Majd ülj le és írd le szépen egy papírra sorban egymás alá, hogy milyen mondatok keringenek a fejedben, miket mondasz magadnak.

Fordítsd meg a papírt és írd le mindazoknak az állításoknak az ellenkezőjét, tehát a dícsérő változatokat. (példa: én erre sosem leszek képes - igen, képes vagyok rá)

Ha ez megvan, két lehetőséged van.
Először kifejtem a hatékonyabbat 

Vegyél egy mély levegőt és add oda a párodnak ezt a papírt. (ő szeret téged, benne megbízol, ő jó választás)
Kérd meg őt, hogy a negatív állításokat olvassa fel neked hangosan úgy, mintha ő mondaná ezeket neked.

Ha megteszi és te elsírod magad, hogy hogy mondhat neked ilyeneket, hogy bánthat téged ilyesmikkel, akkor gondolkodj el rajta, hogy te mennyi időt töltesz el naponta ezeknek a mondatoknak az ismételgetésével saját magad felé.
Miután kisírtad magad (de csakis utána), kérd meg, hogy olvassa fel a papír másik oldalát is. És érezd a különbséget az állítások ereje között.
És újfent gondold végig, hogy te a lap melyik oldalát olvasgatnád/mondanád inkább magadnak naponta. És tégy úgy.

Az a lehetőség is fennáll, hogy a párod, miután elolvassa a listádat azt fogja mondani, hogy ő nem hajlandó ezeket felolvasni neked, mert ő szeret téged és nem akar bántani.
Ekkor is érdemes elgondolkodnod, hogy akkor vajon Te miért bántod magad naponta ezekkel? Szereted-e magad annyira, hogy felhagyjál ezekkel a bántó gondolatokkal? 
*Becsüld és szeresd magad. Mert megérdemled.* (és most nem viccelek a reklámszlogennel )
*Mit választasz?*

Ha nincs otthon még párod akinek a segítségét kérnéd ezügyben, választhatsz egy számodra totálisan megbízhatónak tartott embert is erre, aki kettőtök között tartja az egészet és tudod, hogy támogat téged, bárhogy is döntesz az életedben, de nem hagyná, hogy tönkretedd magad.

Vagy megteheted azt is, hogy a tükör elé állsz és magadnak olvasod fel a listádat úgy, hogy minden mondat után felnézel a tükörre és magadra és a saját szemedbe nézel. Ez nehezebb variáció, mert még a tükör segítségével is hajlamos hazudni magának az ember. Bár a tükörnek megvan az a hatása, hogy valahogy őszinteségre bír...

Tehát visszatérve:
*Becsüld és szeresd magad. Mert megérdemled.* 
*Mit választasz?*

*Én ezt javaslom:*
:0:

Remélem valaki az univerzumban hasznát veszi ennek az írásnak.
*Szeretettel: Tara*
(itteni álnéven Sati15)


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Február 5)

Fogyás céljából kevés olyan van, ami nem viszi fel magasra a szívverést, mert pont az aerob résztől indul be a fogyás.
Talán kímélőnek, mégis egyben kegyetlennek és hatásosnak nevezhető a Callanetics. Ott ásítozol, mégis remegsz mint a nyárfalevél, mert kőkemény, de úgyis annyit csinálsz és addig, ameddig a jelen pillanatban tőled telik. Semmit se erőltess túl. Az erő- és állóképesség szépen fokozatosan fog megérkezni hozzád ha kitartó és rendszeres vagy.
Heti egytől nem lehet eredményt elvárni az már fix 
Amúgy a Callanetics is izzaszt, mert erős az izommunka (a mélyizommunka) benne, szóval természetes ha itt is emelkedik a szívverés, kipirulsz, izzadsz. De nem összehasonlítható az aerob gyakorlatok által keltett pirosodás-izzadással.

És bármit is csinálsz, lélegezz mélyeket!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Március 2)

*Thai masszázs*
.avi
1. rész


http://www.mediafire.com/?mg4dn9voj4k
http://www.mediafire.com/?k0ymkzuqzlx
http://www.mediafire.com/?mlekhjjpedh
http://www.mediafire.com/?okytzjyao5o
http://www.mediafire.com/?f1dfzm7gilz
http://www.mediafire.com/?d2nn1zarfnj


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Március 3)

A Thai masszázs 2. rész
http://www.mediafire.com/?tmtgmg0mznm


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Május 8)

A 2008-as az eredeti verzió, úgy variáljuk össze az edzést, ahogy szeretnénk.
A 2009-es egy vágott verzió, minden szekcióból van benne.

Kiegészítések (étkezés, hogy csináld a tornát - ha ezt valaki érti, leírhatná, mit mond)
http://www.mediafire.com/?ztidmzyzlnm
http://www.mediafire.com/?hyzr1nmiayy


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Május 8)

*Mel B - Totally Fit 2009







*Format: AVI (DivX 4 - Project Mayo DivX 4)
Language: english
Video: 720 x 480
Audio: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3), 128 kbs
Size: 359,46 MB
Time: 0:37:23


```
[URL]http://www.mediafire.com/?mnz1tnwkkn5[/URL]
[URL]http://www.mediafire.com/?mzqnmnmz2wu[/URL]
[URL]http://www.mediafire.com/?jzgwyymzw4d[/URL]
[URL]http://www.mediafire.com/?hzcrmntjngk[/URL]
```


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Június 2)

Wiktus írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Köszönöm a sok feltöltött tornát. Már leszedtem egypárat közülük. Lenne egy kérdésem, hogy én nem is igazán fogyni, inkább izmosodni, szálkásítani és jobb kondit szeretnék, ehhez melyik tornát ajánlanátok?


 
szia,
Mi sem fogyás végett tornázunk (bár személy szerint örülök ha az is történik közben ).
Egyszerűen jólesik erősebbnek lenni, jó érzés az izmaimat tónusban tudni, feldob, felfrissít, kacagok tőle. Ez elég ok, hogy csináljam , és ezért az élményért tartok másoknak is órákat.

Ha már kondiban vagy, akkor Tony Horton anyagait javaslom, azok között van több erősítő is Tony vidám stílusával előadva és remekül összeállítva.
Szálkásításra az aerob gyakorlatok működnek legjobban továbbra is. Asszem Tony a te embered, teljeskörű szolgáltatást nyújt ezügyben. 

Még ott van ChaLean anyaga is erősítésre (bár azt még személy szerint nem próbáltam), illetve Béres Alexandra anyagai is inkább erősítő jellegűek mint zsírégetőek. 

Jobb kondi - azaz állóképesség-növeléshez (ha szeretsz ugrabugrálni) akkor a Pump-it-up anyagokat javaslom vagy Nell McAndrew tornáit. 

Ha még nem vagy kondiban, csak most kezdenéd akkor a fentiek felejtősek, mert azok már úgymond "előképzettséget" kívánnak. Ez esetben érdemes választani erőnléthez a Leslie Sansone gyaloglósait és Davina erősítő-jellegű tornáit.

Nézd meg a blogot is, ahol már írtunk véleményt pár anyagról:
http://fitneszvideoteszt.blogspot.com/
Vagy ha itt a fórumban rákeresel a "vélemény" szóra, akkor itt is találsz korábbi (még blog előtti) visszajelzéseket a tapasztalatainkról.

Jó mozgást! 
Tara


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Június 12)

inmate írta:


> és javítsatok ki, ha tévednék, én azt hittem, hogy a nyújtással meg lehet előzni az izomlázat. most akkor vagy rosszul tudtam vagy rosszul csinálom, de a nyújtás ellenére is érzem a hátsómat. mondjuk alap dolgokban nem zavar, ülni is tudok, de ha befeszítem, akkor fáj.
> 
> ti mit csináltatok mostanában?


 
a nyújtással tényleg lehet megelőzést végrehajtani 
viszont még két fontos, nem is, három 

- a fokozatosság
azt mindeninek magának kell tudnia, hogy mikor mozgott utoljára és éppen milyen kondiban van. ennek megfelelően ha tud magának anyagot választani, akkor máris csökkenti az izomláz lehetőségét

- a táplálkozás
bizony, bizony... aki sok húst vagy tejterméket eszik, illetve nagyon savasító ételeket az számíthat izomlázra 

- az ivás
újra: bizony, bizony 
20 testsúlykilónént 1 liter folyadékot kéne naponta meginnunk.
ha tornázunk, még többet. aki keveset iszik, az is számíthat izomlázra.

+1: a légzés. a nem megfelelő légzés a gyakorlatok közben szintén okozhat a végére izomlázat. általában az emberek (tisztelet a sajnos még kevés kivételnek) elég felületesen lélegeznek és soha nem is fordítottak figyelmet a légzésükre.
sajnos a dvd-anyagokban még annyira sem foglalkoznak a légzéssel 
pedig megfelelő légzéssel még az állóképességünk is nagyobb...



-----------------
én hétfőn izzadtam utoljára az órámon tornával. ma fogok megint otthon. a kettő között sajnos a munka utáni ügyintézés vitte a pálmát. de napközben a mhelyen és esténként egy kicsit jobban, folyamatosan nyújtottam, mert nagyon kívánta a testem. úgyhogy mondhatjuk, hogy jógáztam is valamennyit 

amúgy minden reggel az ágyban megcsinálok pár jógagyakorlatot, majd a fürdőbe menet szintén egykettőt és amikor hazaérek akkor szintén van egykettő, amit megcsinálok. ez mindennapos. 

ma még nem tudom, hogy mit fogok választani. meglátjuk a hétvégi bevásárlás után mi hozza meg a kedvem az izzadáshoz 

ja, a csajokkal a blogba szoktuk időnként beírni az aktuális mozgásunkat, mert akkor egyben véleményezzük is az adott anyagot 
itt: http://fitneszvideoteszt.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Június 12)

Még valami.
ja még az is eszembe jutott, hogy az izomláz és az, hogy _érzed_ az izmaid az nem ugyanaz azért. (persze ha szorításra - még ha picit is, de fáj, az izomláz csak kisebb  ).

nagyjából az a *megfelelő mód* az edzésre, tornára, ha még az orrunkor keresztül tudunk levegőt venni végig (ki- és belégzésre is), tudunk még pár rövid mondatot váltani vki mással közben, és nem zsibbad semmink, nem látunk csillagokat, nem túl vörös a képünk, csak mérsékelten 
*a nem megfelelő mód:*
ha nehezen kapsz levegőt, túl forró az arcod, zsibbad itt-ott, már nehezen követed a lépéseket, a saját lábadba botlasz többször... nos akkor túlmentél a saját határzónádon és egyrészt már nem vagy zsírégető szakaszban, másrészt túledzésben vagy éppen. ilyenkor szépen fokozatosan lassítani kell, mélyeket lélegezni, szépen gyalogolni egyhelyben, aztán csak utána leállni, majd lefeküdni, testet elernyeszteni és lélegezni rövid ideig. ezután nyújtás és újabb pihenés. és csak azután a zuhany.
a fokozatosság mindenhol érvényes.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Június 24)

*T-Tapp vélemény*

Azért ide írom és nem a blogba, mert egyenlőre nincs konkrét teljes anyag. Ha lejön az a pár, akkor majd arról írok oda is.

Szóval:
phúúúúú... 

Na megcsináltam most pár tappogást. Nézem az órát... úgy fél órát dolgoztam összesen úgy, hogy közben kapcsolgattam az anyagot, néztem a leírást, szóval szöszmötöltem is közben eleget, így szerintem tényleg 15-20 perc alatt meg lehet csinálni az alapgyakikat ha már ismeri őket az ember.
Nem sorrendben írom őket, csak ahogy eszembe jutnak most.

- rakd helyre a szerveidet (ezzel kezdtem, mert ezt javasolták és a talajon folytattam)
érdekes érzés, bár nem intenzív... inkább amikor vége volt, akkor éreztem, hogy történt némi változás odabent, ami jó érzés volt.
ehhez tartozik némi hasizom és popsimunka is

- lábgyakik (diva derriere)
ez nem hozott annyira lázba, de tényleg jól átmozgatja a lábat (jógában is van némileg hasonlatos gyakorlat, arra szokták mondani, hogy megelőzi, ill. gyógyítja a visszereket)

- twist
figyelni kell kétségkívül... a helyes légzésre közben még próbálok rájönni

- pull the weeds
karra és hátra, semmi különös. jó.

- thread the needle
igénybe veszi az egyensúlyérzéket rendesen. bevallom inkább arra figyeltem jobban, hogy állva maradjak, a korrekt pozícióm itt biztos nem volt teljesen megfelelő 

- hoedowns
teljes testes, szerintem nincs olyan izom, ami nem dolgozik  nagyon odafigyelős
- advanced hoedowns
szorozd meg min. 5-tel az odafigyelést 
érzem a csípőmet, hogy megdolgozott

- kargyakik (többféle is)
csinálni nagyon kemény, érdekes, hogy utána nem érzem különösebben, menet közben viszont annyira érezni, hogy szinte látom a különféle izmokat a karomban harmonikusan együtt dolgozni

Összesítek: Izzadok mint a ló  Pedig a felét a talajon töltöttem, egy jó 10-12 percet pedig olvasva, piszkálgatva a lejátszót, hogy odatekerjek a konkrét gyakihoz és ne hallgassam végig az instrukciókat többször.
Szóval nekem bejött 

Meg fogok csinálni még amit lehet, aztán kiválasztok párat és azokat rendszeresen fogom csinálni a többi egyéb zenés, táncos, izzadós tornámon kívül, mert azokat szeretem. 
Azt még hozzáteszem, hogy soha egyetlen callanetics órán sem izzadtam még ennyire, főleg nem ilyen rövid idő alatt...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Június 28)

alapgyakorlatoknak azt hívom én, ami a honlapjukról letölthető "try before you buy" menüpontban.
De a 15 percesben nagy részük benne van. 
plié, pull the weed, hoe down, twist.
amit én még az alapba sorolnék az a place organs és half frog.
ezek benne vannak a doc fájlban amit a datára töltöttem fel, illetve benne vannak a Hit the floor 2. anyagban mind. Ott egész jól láthatóan bemutatja a place organs-t például.

Hogy mire kell figyelni nagyon?
Az erős csípőbillentésre állandóan.
Ha fordul a felsőtest (twist), ott a csípő mindig maradjon szemben, a térdek is. Csak a felsőtest mozoghat.
Az állandóan kiemelt figyelésfaktor még a térdek folyamatos kifelé tartása, tolása. Vagyis KLT = knee to little toe, vagyis térd a kislábujj felé. Ez kicsit átviszi ugyan a súlypontot a láb oldalsó részeire, de ettől még a teljes talpunk a talajon marad, amennyire csak bír. Teresa néha ugyan helyezkedik, sokszor felemelkedik a belső része is a talpának gyakorlat közben, de ez csak a gyakorlat nehézsége miatt van. Az nem cél, hogy csak talpélünkön álljunk. A cél, hogy talpak teljesen lent legyenek, de állandó kifelé tolásban legyenek a térdek. Ez nehéz. De gyakorlattal könnyebb lesz (megerősödnek jobban az izmok), illetve rászokik az ember.

Én próbáltam úgy megcsinálni, hogy az Alexanderes alapállás is megmaradjon (talp 3 ponton érintkezik a talajjal), illetve toljam kifelé is rendesen a térdem. Hát kőkemény lábmunka az már biztos! 
A combjaim már az első 10 percben leszakadtak 

Nekem nagyon tetszik az is, hogy beszélt arról,hogy különböző testfelépítésűek vagyunk (hosszú lábak-rövidebb felsőtest v. hosszú lábak-hosszú felsőtest stb.) Gyönyörűen le van írva (is), hogy miért hízik pont ide vagy oda az ember. És ezért is szeretem a place organst, mert ha helyén vannak a dolgok odabent, akkor egy kicsit úgymond kiegyenlítődnek az esélyek a keskeny csípő eléréséhez 
És persze a különböző testtípusúaknak idővel érdemes másfajta, típusához jobban passzoló gyakorlatokat választani.
Az alapok azonban mindenkinek működnek.

Eléggé beleástam és ásom magam ebbe, mert tényleg tetszik és mert egyébként is szerelmes vagyok az emberi test mozgatásába.
Tegnap órákon át fordíttattam a google-lel orosz oldalakat erről, hogy infókhoz jussak. Sajnos a legtöbb helyen csak az alapinfók vannak rajta, úgy kell vadászni plusz dolgokra.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Június 28)

hihi. 
Ma voltam egy üzletben, és náluk pont labdán ült a gép előtt a 
csajszi. Volt lehetőségem legalább 10 percig nézni, ahogy mozog, ül. Addig izgett-mozgott, míg végül megtalálta azt a pozíciót a csípőjével, ami pont rossz tartást eredményezett. Megtalálta azt a pozíciót, amit egy rossz székkel tapasztalna meg 
Hátranyomta a fenekét (pucsított), a gerince ezért homorított, ugyanakkor féloldalasan támaszkodott az asztalra és a lábai is összevissza voltak, sőt szerintem a labda is alacsony volt neki.
Szóval a labdához is szükséges tudatosítanunk a testünket, helyettünk a labda nem fogja megtenni.
Ugyanúgy, ahogy az mbt cipő sem (épp azt vettem egyébként  ). Ha csálén járunk benne, hiába jó támogató eszköz, simán ki lehet cselezni úgymond.
Ugyanígy van bármilyen mozgással, tornával is. Csinálhatjuk akár minden nap is, sokáig, izzasztóan, ha nincs benne a figyelmünk, még árthatunk is vele, mert tönkrevághatja az ízületeket, az izmokat és a gerincet is a hanyagul végzett gyakorlat, hiába arra van kitalálva, hogy jó legyen nekünk.

A labdával talán egyetlen kétségem merült fel eddig. Hogy ha közelebb akarok ülni az asztalhoz időnként, akkor nem tudom csak úgy odahúzni magam, hanem bizony fel kell állni, odagördíteni a lasztit és újra jól ráülni.
Illetve én majdnem mindig törökülésben, vagy fél törökülésben ülök a székeken. Bármelyiken.  Ezt a labdán nehezebb lenne megoldani 
Amúgy nem tudom miért ülök így, nagynéném szerint anyámtól örököltem, mert ahogy mondta: "ő is mindig azt hitte árvíz jön, és felhúzta a lábait folyton a földről." 
Érdekes ez is, ahogy az ember eltanulja a testtartást is a szüleitől, illetve részeit legalábbis. Nekem folyton fent van a lábam, vagy legalább valami lábtámaszon tartom.
Szerintem a labdán is addig ügyeskednék, amíg ott is feltornáznám magam törökülésbe


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Június 29)

ikonon jobbegér > save as... (vagy mentés másként)

gratulálok a tappogásodhoz! 
tényleg folyamatában beszél.  

a mai órámon csináltattam némi tappogást a "lányaimmal" is.
tetszett nekik, bár nem túl sokat kaptak belőle egyenlőre. csak azt, amit már magam is kigyakoroltam és érzem, hogy mostmár jól csinálom.

place organs:
csípő felemel, csípőcsont mellett kézéllel benyomni a hasat mélyen, de finoman, majd ráfordítani a tenyeret és ezzel a mozdulattal középre és felfelé tolni. másik oldal uez.
aztán középen az alhasnál két kézzel nyomod és felfelé (mellkas felé) toló mozdulatot csinálsz szintén határozottan, de érzéssel. úgyis érzed közben, hogy meddig kellemes még az érzés.
aztán tartod a csípőt felemelve és ráfeszítesz a hasadra. a kezet azért hagyja ott ilyenkor, mert ha nyomod az alhasad és úgy feszítesz, akkor az ellentartás, ellenerő miatt jobban tudsz feszíteni. ha már elég erős a hasfal és a figyelem is tud ilyen részletekre fókuszálni, akkor nem szükséges ellentartani kézzel.
aztán jön a 20 csípőbillentés úgy, hogy feszíted a hasad továbbra is. ezután jön a félbéka. és mindezek után érdemes csinálni bármilyen hasizomgyakit.
az oldalhasizomgyakorlata is elég gyilkos. hasonlót csináltam már máskor, de ennyire nem emelkedtem fel sosem mint ahogy ő. megéri, éreztem itt is a különbséget.

most arra szoktam rá, hogy reggel és este mindenképp megcsinálom egyszer vagy kétszer a place organst a békával. ha pedig van idő rendes tornázásra is, akkor persze jöhetnek a hasizomgyakik is utána.

most az órámon volt több mint fél óra gyaloglós, aerob menet, utána megdobtam őket a tappogással 
külön megmutattam persze mindent előre is, jól lecsekkoltam, hogy a place-t jól csinálják-e. inkább a kargyakorlatokkal voltak bajban és a billentés megtartásával. nálam már mondjuk hozzászokhattak, hogy egyszerre több mindenre figyelünk, de ez már nekik sok volt  majd belejönnek 
ha gyakorol az ember, nem tart az olyan sokáig. aztán már csak csinálni kell


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Június 30)

hihi. mindig röhögök a tolmácsgépeken 
itt gondolom az alhasi kidudorodásra gondol, vagyis a pocira 
ez szleng lehet, mint nálunk a sörhas például, vagy a hónaljkutya 
Még példa: ő folyton a fanny szót használja, ami egyértelműen popsit jelent, de máshol csak buns-nak hívják.
gondolkoztam azon is, hogy a hoe-down mit jelenthet, aztán arra gondoltam talán "hórukk"  mert vmelyik fórumban írták,hogy milyen vicces a neve...

engem néha az "idegesít" a szövegelésében, hogy minden harmadik mondata a "you can do it", vagyis meg tudod csinálni.
bár valójában azért segít is, hogy mondja, mert akkor mondja többször, amikor már tényleg kivan az ember


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Június 30)

tappognivágyó fitt-társaim! 
tudom már mondtam sokszor, de mondom megint 

először nézzétek meg a magyarázó rövidfilmeket és próbáljátok ki a gyakorlatokat, szerezzen a testetek élményt a sokfelé fókuszálásról és arról, hogy ténylegesen milyen erőkifejtés van egy-egy mozdulat mögött.
csak utána csináljatok teljes anyagot, még ha az csak 15 perces is.

bízzatok fitt-öreganyátokban  én már évek óta csípőbillentésben élem az életem, de nekem is nagyon oda kellett figyelnem, rendkívül összetettek a gyakorlatok. és higyjétek el, ha csak 3-4 alapmozgást gyakorlásképpen megcsináltok 8x, 16x, akkor már az aznapi mozgást ki lehet pipálni. itt az apró részletekben van elrejtve a lényeg. ha csak fele annyi izom feszül, fele annyi a hatékonyság és az izzadás is. de ha a nüanszok (vagy nyüanszok??  [és ez milyen állat, anyaaa?]) megvannak, akkor a szem sem marad szárazon


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 3)

*Helyes lábtartás a tapp-ban*

Tegnap rájöttem, hogy ténylegesen mi a jó lábtartás... (kis segítséggel persze )
*Párhuzamosak a lábfejek*, eddig oké... de a titok ott van, hogy nem a lábfejek belső éle kell párhuzamos legyen, hanem a *KÜLSŐ ÉLE!!*
Ha a belsőt rakjuk párhuzamosba és úgy nyomjuk a térdet a kisujj felé akkor is érezhető a jó hatás, ugyanakkor ha a külsővel dolgozunk, akkor a hatás megtöbbszöröződik.
(próbáljátok úgy ki, hogy valami egyenes vonalhoz igazítjátok a lábatokat. pld. padló vonalához, csempe vonalához.)
Általában kacsa-módon járunk/állunk, tehát kifelé fordulnak a lábfejek, a bokák pedig egymás felé állnak egy kicsit. (És emiatt a térdek befelé fordulnak, főleg ha rövid törzsű valaki) Így megszokni, gyakorolni, használni a külső talpél párhuzamosítását először nehéz lehet. Tappogni vele pedig eléggé igénybe veheti először a térdeket, úgyhogy figyelni kell, hogy nehogy túldezésbe kerüljenek így a térdek, mert bedagadhatak az elején. Aztán persze megerősödnek majd, de szép fokozatosan kell szoktatni.

És evvel a kis aprócska plusz információval rögtön egyértelművé vált, hogy az alexanderes 3 pontos lábtámasztás is abszolút működik miközben kifelé tolom a térdeimet.

Betettem képet a "rossz" állásról, illetve a jó (térdkifelé) állásról. Ezek a fotók a hoedown alapállását mutatják. a 8-as a rossz.
Ha a belső éleket rakjuk párhuzamosba akkor még mindig a 8-asra hasonlít jobban a tartásunk, de ha a külsőt rakjuk párhuzamosba, akkor azonnal könnyebb a kifordítás. *Természetesen hajlított térd és csípőbillentés kíséretében!*


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 3)

és pont most ajánlották nekem, tehát nektek is ajánlom tovább az Instructional 1-2. anyagot, hogy kezdőknek az tökéletes, sőt haladóként is érdemes rá visszatérni, mert ott lassabban hajtjuk végre a gyakikat, Teresa mindent részletesen magyaráz és azért is kőkemény még pluszban, mert amíg magyaráz, addig is tartani kell a pozíciót 
Szóval ezeknek mindannyian hasznát fogjuk venni 

Ja és természetesen aki fogyni is akar, nemcsak formásodni, annak bizony itt is oda kell figyelnie a kajálára. (mint mindig, ez itt sem úszató meg  )
Nekem az tetszik, hogy amilyen típusú étkezést ajánlanak, az eléggé egybevág a lúgosítással és a lúgosító nézőpontokkal.
Tehát sok zöldség, sok folyadék.

Amúgy arról szól, hogy két napig god-made, azaz istenteremtette ételeket együnk, egy napig man-made, vagyis emberkészítette ételeket. Így ehetünk mindent, mégis formálódunk. Persze a godmade főként zöldségekből áll és ahogy a lúgosításnál is, itt is felhívják a figyelmet a gyümölcsök cukortartalmára, illetve arra,hogy a legtöbb gyümölcsöt megenni pont olyan, mintha egy kanál cukrot ennénk. Szóval zöldségek, zöldségek, zöldségek  Lúgosítunk


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 3)

inmate írta:


> az erős túlzás, hogy ragaszkodnék hozzá, de még nincs más anyagom, ami így rámenne a kívánt testtájakra. (de valószínűleg én is ki fogom írni a gyakorlatokat, aztán úgy próbálom meg csinálni.) a tappal meg a callaneticsel az a bajom, hogy angolul magyaráznak. majd ha lesz türelmem, azokat is megnézegetem és megpróbálom értelmezni őket.
> amy dixont ajánlottátok, most próbálom letölteni.
> ami a fájlmegosztókat illeti: depostfile nem működik a datáról meg csak 64kb/mp-cel tudok leszedni, miközben a rapidról meg a megauploadról jönnek 320-szal is. mediafire 120 kb/mp, ami annyire még nem rossz. a data nektek is ilyen lassú?


 
szerintem a legtöbb anyagnál nem baj, ha angolul magyaráznak és nem annyira érted. 

1. jól látszik az egyszerű mozgás, így csak másolnod kell
2. előtte végigpörgetheted, hogy ne menet közben kelljen az új dolgokra, váltosokra koncentrálni 
3. a végén még rádragad a fitnesz-angol és már érteni is fogod...

Én anno az angol jövő idejű használatát kung-fu filmekből tanultam meg  Tudjátok akkoriban még úgy lehetett videókhoz jutni, hogy eredeti nyelven ment és alatta mindig ugyanaz a pasi szinkronizált nőt is, pasit is  És persze szinte csak kungfu filmek voltak kaphatóak  
Szóval sok ilyet láttam akkoriban és ugyan voltam egyszer egy kezdő tanfolyamon, de túl sok nem maradt meg bennem. Viszont a sok film és a történet követése sokszor egyértelművé tette, hogy mit is mondanak egymásnak. És akkor egyszer leesett!! Hirtelen megértettem, hogy ez most a jövő időt használja. Aztán utánanéztem és tényleg 
Szóval hallgasd csak bátran angolul az anyagokat! 

Persze a callanetics, pilates, yoga, tapp anyagoknál különösen fontos, hogy értse is az ember, hogy mire hívják fel éppen a figyelmet.
De azért a kevésbé odafigyelőseknél (ez nem jelenti azt, hogy nem kell figyelni a testtartásra ugyanúgy) azért egyszerűbb a helyzet.
Például Leslies Sansone, Amy Dixon, Davina, vagy akár még Tony Horton is.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 3)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Walk away lejött....tényleg csak gyalogol, ahogy beletekertem, kicsit Leslie-s, de valahogy biztos keményebb lesz!



na ezt lefogadom  Ugyanis olvasgattam erről is és mondták, hogy kismillió dologra kell itt is figyelni... szóval csak látszólag könnyű 

kajálás, zöldségek:
éjszaka zöldségeket enni még nem egyenlő az egészséges, lúgosító életmóddal és nem egyenlő a fogyással sem 

nem kötelező kihagyni a húst, bár ajánlatos... előbb-utóbb úgyis leszokik róla az emberiség 
az a helyzet, hogy még túl sokan vannak azok, akik a vegetáriánus életmódról, a húsmentességről csak annyit tudnak,hogy hagyjuk ki a húst és együnk csak köretet ecetes savanyúsággal... nos, ez minden csak nem lúgosító és nem egészséges!

a húsmentes táplálkozás rendkívül sokrétű, elképesztő mennyiségű csodálatos, finom, tápláló étel tartozik hozzá, kismillió variációban. rengeteg zöldségben növényi fehérje van, ami tökéletes a szervezet fehérjeigényét kielégíteni, nem szükséges az állati fehérje. ez egy régi tévhit. és azért hiszik oly sokan, mert régi. de ettől még nem feltétlenül igaz.  Én azt mondom mindenkinek a saját teste mondja meg mi a jó neki, bár néha nem árt egy kicsit rásegíteni a testnek, hogy felismerje. Például ha sosem eszünk teszemazt zellerszárat, akkor a testünknek nincs róla infója, hogy esetleg azt kívánná és nem tud érte szólni 

A lúgosítás vagy a god-made kaja korántsem csak nyers répából áll  Nagyon sok zöldség létezik, sajnos sok piacon a paprikán-paradicsomon-uborkán kívül alig lehet kapni egyebet. De azért szélesedik a választék szép lassan. Lehet főzni is (nem agyonfőzni), sütni (nem olajban nyakig elmeríteni szegényeket), párolni, grillezni, nyersen is enni, fűszerezni. Pld. ahogy a sajtnak, úgy a répának is kicsit más íze van ha le van reszelve, mintha harapnád... Szóval a lehetőségek a végtelenbe futnak. A kísérletező kedvűek előnyben vannak 

azért láttam, hogy a god-made étkezők csirkét azért esznek.. legalábbis a fórumon nagyon favorizálták a cézár salátát 

én mondjuk napokig el tudnék éldegélni zöldségleveseken. egyszerűen imádom a leveseket és a zöldségeket is. és amióta lúgosítok, azóta intenzívebben érzem az ízüket is, jobban meg tudom őket különböztetni is még főtt állapotban is. régen ez nem így volt húsevő korszakomban.
de nem a lúgosítás miatt nem eszem húst. egyszerűen csak egyre kevésbé kívántam és aztán abbahagytam. évente 1x-2x még eszem húst ha épp megkívánom valamiért. szép lassan leállt a szervezetem a húskívánásról. és nem mondhatnám, hogy azóta éheznék  vagy ne laktam volna jól dugig magam 

na ez már megint hosszú lett 
(bocsi, csak lelkes vagyok  )


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 3)

Tanácsok:



> The Instructionals are more than just how to do a move. They are for establishing neuro-kinetic flow and learning how to engage muscles, that's why, they actually can be _harder!_



"Az Instructionals videók sokkal többről szólnak, mint csak arról,hogy elmondják hogyan kell végrehajtani jól egy gyakorlatot. Azért is vannak, hogy megalapozzák a neuro-kinetikus áramlást és megtanuljuk, hogyan használjuk az izmainkat. Ezért is nehezebbek esetlegesen a tényleges edzésanyagoknál."

..............
Ha naponta csináljuk a tappogást, akkor ne menjük 30 perc fölé. A BasicPlus vagy a MORE workout alkalmas a napi szintű gyakorlásra.
Ha egy nagyobblélegzetű tappogós anyagot csinálnánk meg (amit mellesleg az első hónapban nem is ajánlanak feltétlenül), akkor másnap vagy pihenjünk vagy max. 15-20 percet tappogjuk, esetleg csak pár hoedownt csináljunk. szóval semmi megerőltetőt.

Lehet úgynevezett BootCamp edzéseket is végezni, amikor egy teljes edzést (ami nem a 15 perces, hanem nagyobb) több napig csinálunk úgy hogy nem hagyunk szünetet. De ezt sem érdemes 4-7 napnál tovább csinálni. Ha ilyet teszünk, akkor kötelező 2 nap pihenés és csak utána kezdjünk bele újabb tappogásba.
És ilyet is csak esetleg a legelején érdemes csinálnunk (amikor már tudjuk hogyan végezzük jól a gyakorlatokat) vagy olyan esetekben, amikor a folyamatos cm-vesztés megáll, stagnál. Akkor pár nap intenzívebb munka beindítja, de utána vissza kell állni a munka-pihenés variációra.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 4)

*Walk away inches 1*



```
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mmznmyxgbtx/Walk_away_inches1.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jnzyq3myinj/Walk_away_inches1.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/fjm5tw1mun2/Walk_away_inches1.part3.rar
```


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 8)

mangogirl írta:


> uhhh van ám anyag van miből válogatni, azaz igazság én keresgetem neten de nem dob ki nagyon semmit,
> és sati a sorrend az hogy van? ha már megcsináltad a basic-t akkor utána mik jönnek?
> 
> egyébként köszönöm az instructionalt



szia,
ez nem sorrend, csak felsorolás.
azt mondják, hogy akár hónapokig elég, vagy akár örök életedre is csak az inst.1-et, 2-t csinálni. Esetleg a BasicPlust. Ezzel úgy jó sokáig el lehet lenni. Semmi sem kötelező...
Némelyik kicsi anyag, kifejezetten egy-két területet céloz meg. Gondolom Teresa is élni akar valamiből, így mindig újít valamit 

Azt is mondják, hogy azt jegyezzük meg: A kevesebb több.
Szóval ebből nem kell sokat csinálni tényleg, csak napi 15-30 percet, esetleg egy-egy teljes anyagot. Sőt azt sem naponta.

Ha valaki teljes anyagot választ magának, akkor érdemes azt csak minden másnap csinálnia. A két teljes anyag között pedig vagy egy rövidebbet, vagy a kiegészítőkből kiválasztani egy-kettőt.
Szoktak ún. bootcamp-et is csinálni, ami náluk azt jelenti, hogy 4-7-14 napig teljes anyagokat csinálnak naponta. Ha teljesítetted az általad kitűzött bootcamp nap mennyiségét, mondjuk teszemazt 8 napig csináltál napi egy teljes anyagot, akkor két nap kötelező szünetet kell tartani. Utána pedig áttérni a minden másnapi teljes anyagra és a köztes napokon lájtosan nyomni.
Hagyni kell a testet belülről is dolgozni. Ha épp nem mozdul semmi, akkor is csinálni a szokásos tempóban, mert akkor is hat, csak akkor épp belül vannak változások. Itt is vannak határértékek, mint egy fogyókúránál, amikor elér az ember egy határt és akkor megáll úgy tűnik minden. Ilyenkor javasolnak pár nap bootcamp-et. Hogy újra nekiinduljon a rendszer.

Szóval szabadon választott, hogy melyik anyaggal dolgozol, de kezdőknek (mint itt mi mindannyian ebben) bőven elég az Instr. 1,2 és a basic. Főleg, hogy nagyjából ezek is vannak raktáron  Még sok van, amit csak megvásárolni tudnánk sok pénzért, mert nem jelent meg még a neten letölthető formában, így azzal dolgozunk, amink van


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 10)

*egy tapp tréner válasza*

*Hogyan használjuk a t-tapp anyagokat?*

A T-Tapp szerint a teljes edzés 30 perc vagy hosszabb időtartamú.
Igen, a BasicPlus egy teljes testet tetőtől talpig átmozgató edzés, de csak 15 perces. Ezt az anyagot naponta lehet végezni anélkül, hogy túledzenénk magunkat.

Ugyanakkor a teljes edzéseket maximum 14 napig lehet egyhuzamban végezni naponta, mielőtt szünetet tartasz minden újabb edzés előtt. [tehát minden másnap csinálsz csak teljeset]. Ha ezt nem tartod be, akkor túledzed magad vele, elérsz egy stagnálási pontra és nem veszíted tovább a centiket.

A Basic és a StepAway (SATI) együtt végezve kitesz egy teljes edzést attól függően, hogy mennyi időt tesz ki összesen a kettő. 
Ha a Basicet reggel csinálod és a SATI-t este, ez akkor is teljes edzésnek számít aznapra.

Amíg azon vagy, hogy centiket/ruhaméreteket csökkents, addig legalább 3 teljes edzést kell végezni hetente úgy, hogy közöttük szünetet tartasz.
Csak a Basicet csinálni heti 5-6 alkalommal megfelel ugyanennek.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 12)

jubena írta:


> Sziasztok! Egy fogyókúrás könyvet keresve keveredtem ide a lapra. Meg is találtam, de mire átolvastam a Le és Feltöltéseket leesett az állam, hogy itt mi minden van! Az ámulat csak akkor kezdődött, amikor ide tévedtem hozzátok!!!!!! Amit a T-TAPP-ról írtok, az nagyon felizgatja az olyan túlsúllyal rendelkező, és évek óta küszködő embert mint én! Sajnos angolul nem tudok, a fordítóprogramok eléggé furcsa dolgokat fordítanak. Nagy kérés lenne ha azt szeretném, hogy számomra érthető módon leírná valaki, hogy mit jelentenek a következő rövidítésekip,pbs, hf, és esetleg a kivitelezés?



szia,
ha tappogni kezdesz, erősen ajánlom, hogy az Instructional 1-gyel és a Basic Workout Plus-szal kezdjél.
És nézd meg a közös blogba írt bejegyzéseimet is róla, mert ott is van pár részlet, amire érdemes odafigyelni.
http://fitneszvideoteszt.blogspot.com/

*rövidítések:*

*OIP *= Organs In Place (szervek áthelyezése/elhelyezése)
*PBS *= Primary Back Strech (alap hátnyújtás) - ezt minden tappogás előtt javasolt elvégezni, akkor is ha csak gyalogolnál vagy csinálnál pár hasizomgyakit. Bemelegíti a gerincet.
*HF* = Half Frog (félbéka, avagy az OIP utáni hasizomerősítés alapgyakorlata. általában mindig együtt van az OIP-val)
*HD*= HoeDown (az a lábemelős gyaki, ami nagyon-nagyon hatékony a csípőre rakódott hájak eltüntetésében...  )
*TTT* = T-TappTwist (ez az elfordulós-lehajolós gyaki, ami még hatékonyabb a csípőre rakódott hájak eltüntetésében...  )
*HTF* = Hit The Floor (talajgyakorlat. kétféle van egy könnyebb és egy nehezebb. [mindkettő munkás ])
*KLT *= Knee to Little Toe (térd a kislábujj felé. vagyis a térdet toljuk kifelé. lehetőleg csípőből, belső combból indítva, kevésbé a térddel nyomva. ha csak a térdet nyomjuk, akkor sok gyakorlás esetén megfájdulhat, bedagadhat, ilyenkor kötelező pihentetni, esetleg jegelni. Akkor tudunk hatékonyan KLT-ben lenni, ha a csípőnket ténylegesen billentjük, ez máshová helyezi az ízületi terhelést. és önmagában a KLT is.)
*NBT* = No Big Toe (vagyis a nagylábujj könnyed és nem helyezünk rá súlyt)
*TB* vagy *BT* = (Butt Tuck, vagyis maga a csípőbillentés. Itt arra figyeljünk, hogy ez nem egyenlő a fenék összeszorításával! Ez a csípő felfelé-befelé billentését jelenti. Falnál, földön tudod gyakorolni, ha esetleg nem menne, hogy a derekad, a teljes hátad érje a talajt, falat. A fenék csak követi a csípőt, nem annak a szorítása hozza létre a billentést. Sokkal inkább a has behúzása, illetve a köldök gerinc felé behúzása és a mélyhasizom húzása fogja segíteni a billentést. Egy másik képi segítség: szeméremcsontot billentsd a köldököd felé. Arra kell még figyelni, hogy ha erősen koncentrál az ember a billentésre, akkor hajlamos a hátát görbíteni. 
Tehát a sorrend a helyes testtartáshoz:
- hajlít a térd
- billent a csípő
- térdkitolás 
- vállkörzés hátra
- fejtető [nem az áll!!] felfelé törekszik gondolatban, laza a nyak
(egyvonalban legyen a sarok, a csípő, a bordák, a váll, a fül)

Ja és Lélegezz!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 12)

Pár jótanács még a fórumról:




> Remember that the instructionals are not *just* for refreshing your form, but more importantly, lengthening and strengthening attachments, muscles, ligaments, knees, arches, hips...... They will help to get everything rehabbed. As you get stronger you can push forward, but for now all you need is Instructional#1! It's not a race, even though it may feel like it at times........
> 
> T-Tapp is SO rehabilitative especially appreciated by someone with lots of aches and pains! I know! Hey and if #1 is too much right now, remember you can cut everything down to 4 or even 2 reps, if need be. Use that pause button, kick out, walk around, drink plenty of water to help flush out the toxins.



Jusson eszedbe, hogy az Instructional anyagok nem csak a tartásodat, alakodat frissítik [hozzák helyre], hanem ennél fontosabb, hogy nyújtják, erősítik az ízületeket, izmokat, ínszalagokat, térdeket, az íveket [talp, hát], csípőt... Segítenek mindent helyrehozni, az egészséges állapotot visszaállítani. Ahogy erősödsz, csinálhatsz keményebb edzéseket is, de első körben ami pont elég az az Instructional 1. Ez nem verseny, még ha néha annak is tűnik...
T-Tapp is erősen egészséghelyreállító, főleg azok szeretik, akiknek fáj itt-ott. Én tudom. Ha esetleg az Instr. 1-et is soknak éreznéd kezdetben, tudd, hogy mindig csökkentheted az ismétlésszámot 4-re vagy 2-re gyakorlatonként. [a tökéletes végrehajtásból kevesebb többet ér, mint a rosszból több] Ha gondolod, használd a Pause gombot lejátszáskor, rúgd ki, finoman lazítsd ki a lábakat, sétálj kicsit. És igyál sok folyadékot, hogy a méreganyagoknak segíts a távozásban.


----------



## Kanako (2009 Július 14)

*Lendületben (mediafire, JAVÍTOTT)*

Ahogy ígértem, itt van:

*Béres Alexandra: Lendületben* (EXTRÁKKAL!!) 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/h2tg2mtomno/Beres_Alexandra_Lenduletben.001
http://www.mediafire.com/file/l4td2wmjnkg/Beres_Alexandra_Lenduletben.002
http://www.mediafire.com/file/thdnwnmymn2/Beres_Alexandra_Lenduletben.003
http://www.mediafire.com/file/noyznabmmyw/Beres_Alexandra_Lenduletben.004
http://www.mediafire.com/file/m22jmjqzmyn/Beres_Alexandra_Lenduletben.005
http://www.mediafire.com/file/t2m30mhmjnz/Beres_Alexandra_Lenduletben.006
http://www.mediafire.com/file/d4mwmhltm02/Beres_Alexandra_Lenduletben.007
http://www.mediafire.com/file/g2ljgofjmgz/Beres_Alexandra_Lenduletben.008
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zgv2xzj5myo/Beres_Alexandra_Lenduletben.crc

Idegesített, hogy nem működik, úgyhogy most extra óvatossággal pakolgattam fel. Nekem működött. Ha baj van, lehet szólni, és javítom megint, ha esetleg valakinek a darabolt kényelmesebb.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 16)

*Tappogás és étkezés*



Rinci55 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem győztem visszaolvasni :)) pedí csak 6 nap maradtam el. Kimásoltam Sati a tanácsaidat. I1 és I2 a gépemen. Megnéztem a videót az anyukáról. Inspiráló.
> Ma én is megmérem magam, sőt ha elég bátor leszek megkérek valakit hogy csináljon egy fotót is.
> 
> ...


 
Tappogás és étkezés:
Teresa javaslata a GodMade/ManMade kaják variálása.
GodMade = istenteremtette
ManMade = emberteremtette

röviden: minden, ami zöldség, gyümölcs, nyers, alig főtt (leves, párolt zöldség, stb) az GM
minden ami kenyér, tészta, fagyi, sült az MM

Teresa étkezési terve: 2 nap GM, 1 nap MM
Tehát két napig odafigyelsz, egy napig akár sültkrumplin és fagyin is élhetsz. Természetesen tappogás kíséretében.

Teresa azt mondja, hogy először egyáltalán nem szükséges változtatni az étkezési szokásokon ha elkezdesz tappogni, mert a testnek (meg a lelkednek) épp elég stressz az, hogy átszokjál egy ilyen mozgásformára és rendszeresítsd. Ha már ez jól megy, akkor változtass a kajáláson. Vitaminokat is javasol mindenképpen. 

Mindez logikus és nagyon közel áll a lúgosításhoz (amit ugye én preferálok). A vitaminokkal én is egyetértek,főleg a sok izzadás miatt a megfelelő minőségű sópótlásról kéne gondoskodni (4só nevű terméket itt ajánlom), illetve a kalcium-magnézium is fontos az izmok végett (a 4só ezt is tartalmazza).

Izomépítésre nem szükséges a hús! A brokkoli, a csírák, a babfélék (mungóbab pld.) segítik az izomépítést.

A kor tökmindegy. A tapp ugyanúgy hat öregnek is, fiatalnak is. Van a fórumon jópár 50 és 60 feletti nőci is és mind kitartóan tappognak. Persze van, amit kis-sé módosítva (lásd az Instr.-ban a vállcsavarást törölközővel segítve), vagy esetleg egyik gyakit a másikkal helyettesítve (pld. térdproblémák esetén a nagy térdhajlítós gyakik helyett csak a pliéket csinálni de persze erősen ügyelve a KLT-re.)

A tapp konkrétan az anyagcsere-folyamatokon segít, a kiválasztórendszert aktiválja.

Azt még nem tudom hogyan kapcsolódik össze mindez anatómiailag, de már jelentkeztem egy online kurzusra és trénerképzésre, csak még nem tudom, hogy sikerül-e most indulni vagy csak pár hónap múlva... épp lejárt a határidő ugyanis és még nem kaptam választ 
A meghívásukat megismételtem egy másik mailcímre is, de még arra sem kaptam választ.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 16)

Rinci55 írta:


> De jó hogy ilyen szépen összeszedted, ez lett volna a következő kérésem  (persze pont a bonyolultak vannak a gépemen meg I1 ésI2, de legalább most szedem le az elejéről)
> 
> És akkor 1 utolsó tisztázandó: elég az I1 és I2 váltása naponta és vasárnap pihi? vagy hasonló rövid -hosszú változat?
> 
> Ma teljesítettem I1 et és I2 ből 20 percet



Mivel az I1 rövid, az I2 teljes edzés, ezért igen, az tökéletes ha így váltogatod őket.
Újra: 30 perces és felette = teljes edzés
30 perces alatti = rövid

A teljesekből max. 14 napot lehet egymás után csinálni, aztán kötelező két nap szünet. Ennek sok értelme az elején nincs, mivel még csak tanulja az ember a mozdulatokat.

A rövidekből lehet minden nap csinálni.
De ha csinálsz egy hosszút, ne tegyél mellé rövidet is és fordítva 
Bár az én jelszavam is néha: "A mohóság nem elég ", tudjuk, a *kevesebb több!*


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 16)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Na, nekem az első valamelyik Tempo volt, totál leizzadtam...de ha még jobban tartom magam, jobban fogok...tehát attól, hogy begyakorlom az I1-2-t nem lesz könnyebb...sőt!



Biza így van! 
A fórumon is mondták, hogy azért sem érdemes rohanni tovább az alapedzésektől, mert minél erősebbek vagyunk, annál inkább lesz kihívás a már ismert gyakorlatsor is. Érdekes paradoxon.  A fitneszben ez úgy általánosan nem jellemző. De igaz. Tapasztalom, hogy pld. minél ügyesebben tudom megcsinálni a TTwistet, annál jobban átmozgatja az izmait, mintha mélyebbre hatna... És olyan mint a tűzjárás... nem lehet rutinból csinálni, csakis akkor jó, ha a teljes figyelmem ott van.

Szerintem persze, hogy belefér, hogy mást is tornázol a 30 napban. Úgyis csak önmagunkért csináljuk  Tehát a feladat az, hogy olyat csináljunk, ami jólesik. Ha épp Alexandra vagy Tony vagy Amy hív jobban, akkor velük mozgunk. Ez egyénenként a mi 30 napunk  Aztán pihenünk vagy két napot és jöhet a következő  

Ha esetleg rábukkansz még tapp-anyagokra, azonnal csapj le rájuk  Pld. MORE Rehab és LadyBug. Elméletileg a MORE az pont olyan mint a BWO, csak lassabb és alaposabb. A LadyBug pedig tartalmaz egy-két új mozdulatot is. 

De úgy alapjáraton mindegyik edzésanyag ugyanazokból az alapokból áll össze kis különbségekkel, amik azért nagyot tudnak ütni ha ráérzünk a lényegükre. Sokszor már sajnáltam, hogy csak 8-10 ismétlés van a Twistből, mert épp kezdtem ráérezni úgy igazán  Vagy újabb és újabb gyakik válnak a kedvenceimmé, amint megérzi a testem, hogy hová mindenhová hat egyszerre.


----------



## kondacsne.rk (2009 Július 17)

*Tappogás*

Na ezzel is megvolnánk, megcsináltam a mai(?) tappogni valómat! Friss vagyok és üde, csak a víz folyik még mindig rólam. A hajam olyan mint aki most jött a zuhany alól, de az még ezután fog következni!  Nagyon jól esett!

No Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## Kanako (2009 Július 17)

> I’ve been trying for years to get my family to incorporate some T-Tapp into their daily routine. Everyone including my 6 year old knows lots of moves but somehow consistency has always eluded us (myself included ). I decided to make a HD contest for the two children that need it most. My hope was that everyone else would be impressed and decide to join in as well. The contest lasted 30 days and required the performance of 8 HDs each day. At the end of the contest we had a HD showdown.
> 
> I was pretty amazed at the results. At the beginning they could barely get thru 2 sets with good form. We had to break them up through the day. Both kids were persistent and went to their max and by the middle of the second week they could do all 8 sets in one shot and with good form. It was no where near easy but at the end of the period, all the HDs were done with no exceptions and it was very satisfying to see the fully completed spreadsheets and the thinning waist lines.
> 
> ...


Akkor majd lefordítom én. 

Évekig igyekeztem rávenni a családomat, hogy beépítsen egy kis T-Tappot a mindennapjaiba. Habár mindenki -- a 6 éves gyermekemet is beleértve -- már sok mozdulatot ismer, valahogy sosem tudtuk szabályosan végrehajtani őket (én magam sem). Úgy döntöttem, HD (Hoe Downs) versenyt rendezek azon két gyermekem között, akiknek a legnagyobb szüksége volt rá. Azt reméltem, mindenkit lenyűgöz ez majd, és ők is csatlakozni fognak. A verseny 30 napig tartott, és minden nap 8 HD-t kellett elvégezni. A verseny végén egy HD döntőt tartottunk.

Igencsak elámultam az eredményen. Kezdetben alig tudtak 2-őt megcsinálni jó tartással, tehát szét kellett osztanunk a 8-at a nap folyamán. Mindketten nagyon kitartóak voltak, és beleadtak mindent. A második hét közepére már mind a 8-at végig tudták csinálni egyszerre, ráadásul jó tartással. Közel sem volt könnyű, de a 30 nap végére az összes HD-t elvégezték kivétel nélkül, és elégedetten néztük a kitöltött edzéstervet [gondolom, naptárszerű táblázatot csináltak] és az egyre vékonyodó derekakat.

Az igazi meglepetés tegnap ért, mikor megtartottuk a HD döntőt. Tudtam, hogy a gyerekek könnyen meg tudnak csinálni 8-at egymás után, de egyikük sem próbált még ennél többet elvégezni. Úgy gondoltam, egyikük kidől majd 16 vagy 20 után, ezért fél óra időtartamot jelöltem ki, mert azt hittem, hogy ennyi idő bőven elég lesz. Nos... 40 perc folyamatosan és tökéletesen elvégzett HD után még mindig bírták volna, úgyhogy végül én állítottam le őket, mert el kellett mennünk otthonról.

Egyszerűen hihetetlen volt látni, hogy mennyi erőre és kitartásra tettek szert csupán EGY hónap alatt, miközben csak 8 HD-t csináltak naponta! A gyerekek teljesen ledöbbentek a teljesítményüktől, hát még mi!



Megvolt a méreckedés, most már csak a fénykép kell, amit megejtünk később a mai nap folyamán (mindketten elég későn értünk haza). Én ma BWO+-t csináltam, de előtte vásárolni voltam, úgyhogy már az elején is tiszta víz voltam... a végére pláne.  Ma majd úszni szeretnék egyet, ha minden jól megy... Szorítsatok!!


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Július 17)

és itt is meg lehet nézni és jegyzetelni a HD-t

más technikai kérdés?

hogyan írjátok ki milyen formában DVD-re? (már annak is örülök hogy a gépemre leszedem, de jó lenne ha nem csak itt tudnám használni)


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 19)

dindin19 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> nektek nem fáj a térdetek?
> 
> ...



Nemcsak neked, hanem minden tappogónak válaszolok....
Kb. az 510. oldalunktól számítva írok a tappogásról, hozom át a tanácsokat a másik fórumról és fordítom is őket, hogy aki nem tud angolul és nem olvas annyira részletesen róla mint én, azért a legfontosabb alapokkal tisztában legyen.
A tapp más mint a többi torna, mint ahogy az előbb is írtam, kb. XXI. századi gyógytornának hívnám, ami elég hatékonyan dolgozik a testtel.
A javaslatom: tessék venni a fáradtságot és kattanjatok vissza az 510. oldalhoz és vagy mentsétek el magatoknak, vagy olvassátok végig az ÖSSZES hozzászólást a témában, mert minden áthozott és megvitatott dolog ezzel kapcsolatosan fontos! Sokat írtam benne a kivitelezésről, a miértekről, hogyanokról is. Most is azt mondom, használd az józan paraszti eszed és ne okozz a testednek óriási stresszt azzal, hogy a nulláról akarsz azonnali eredményeket látni úgy, hogy végigkergeted az izmaidat egy igencsak igénybevevő mozgáson.
A tapp olyasmi kicsit (az én számomra legalábbis) mint egyfajta meditáció. Figyelem és fókusz szükséges (nem feszült koncentráció, mert az nem meditatív), hanem ellazult figyelem, ami pontosságot hoz magával. 
Az elmúlt két napi hozzászólásokat olvasva úgy tűnik, hogy olyan lett itt a tapp mint valami drog. Könnyű rászokni az igaz  De engedd magad fejlődni benne, ne kapkodj és meghozza az eredményét. És sokkal többet hoz. Hoz magával türelmet, békét, figyelmet, javult fókuszt, több test- és önismeretet. HA HAGYOD. Ha csak belecsapsz mint a lecsóba, akkor még csak nem is fog úgy hatni, hiszen a mohósággal elveszik a lényeg, az apró részletek kihullanak, pedig ebben pont azok a legfontosabbak. Az, hogy megtanuld használni a tested és együtt dolgozni vele. Hogy megismerd és uralni tudd, hogy te irányíts, hogy tudatában legyél az izmaidnak, a légzésednek, hogy egyszerre tudj ellazult figyelemben létezni.

A térdfájásról is írtam korábban. Nagyjából ezt: ha térdből nyomsz kifelé és közben nem billentesz eléggé (ami ugye nem a popsiszorítás, hanem a hasizommal behúzás), akkor a térded fájhat és be is dagadhat, és akkor pihentetni és jegelni kell. Ha viszont elsősorban a billentésre figyelsz és utána a térdedre és utána a válladra, akkor a három összeáll egy egésszé.
Az is elég első körben ha ezt gyakorolod, hogy maga az állás jól menjen. Érdemes lelassítani a gyakorlatokat. (használd a pause gombot!) Lassan emeld a térded, lassan fordítsd a csípőt, stb. És közben figyelj, hogy megtartsd az elsődleges izommunkákat, ami itt a billentés, a térd és a váll. És persze lélegezz!  Hidd el, már pusztán ebbe is bele lehet izzadni.
Napi 8 HD ilyen lassított, odafigyelt módon felér egy fél óra egyéb kemény tornával!!! Csak próbáld ki, meglátod!

Most a matracolás végett nem sikerült teljes edzést csinálnom, de kora reggelente megcsináltam az OIP-et és 8-8 HD-t lassított felvételként. Egész nap energikus voltam tőle és éreztem, hogy aznap átmozgattam mégiscsak az izmaimat. És nem tartott tovább 10 percnél!

Lehet azt is, hogy egy-egy gyakorlatozás során kiválasztasz magadnak egy figyelemfókuszt és arra koncentrálsz, hogy az jól menjen. Mondjuk csak a billentésre az egyik nap, csak a KLT-re a másik nap. 

Engedd meg magadnak, hogy újra tanuló legyél és újratanítsd a tested a figyelmes, fókuszált munkára. A gyerekek sem egy nap alatt tanulnak meg járni. Nekünk sem két edzés alatt fog megjavulni az, amit az egész napos,sok éves széken ülés tesz a testünkkel. Mindenkinek máshol van az erőssége vagy a gyengesége. Nekem pld. tökéletesen megy a billentés, a térdtolás, a válltartás, mert 10 év hastáncoktatás van mögöttem és ez ott is fontos volt mindig (legalábbis én így tanítottam, ami nem általános....). Ugyanakkor az én kihívásom az, hogy a lábujjaimat előre nézve tartsam, mert eléggé kacsában állnak kifelé. A túlsúly rásegít a láb elfordítására, így nekem arra kell a külön figyelmemet fordítanom, hogy ezt megtartsam. Így sima séta közben, vagy buszra várás, vagy a gép előtt ülés közben is figyelek arra, hogy a lábujjaim előre nézzenek, a talpaim külső éle párhuzamos legyen.
Valakinek a billentésre kell jobban figyelnie. Ismerd meg a tested, ismerd meg önmagad. Lásd azt is, hogy hogyan hat mindez a lelkedre, az önbizalmadra, a jókedvedre, a kapcsolataidra másokkal, a kommunikációdra. Minden összefügg mindennel. Használd ki a lehetőségét annak, hogy újra tanulhass és ne rohanj. A tested nem fut el előled 

Na regény lett.... csak tele voltam lendülettel 
Kérlek olvassátok át a témáról szóló anyagokat, nem véletlenül lettek áthozva, lefordítva, megosztva. 
Ahogy elnézem a Tapp-mozgalmunk nagyobb iramban száguldott be az életünkbe, mint a tegnapi hatalmas orkánszélvihar


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 19)

Az előzőekhez: akinek nem inge, nyilván ne vegye magára 
Akinek viszont inge, az biza olvasson! 

Általános adagolási módok:
1. vagy napi 15 perc
2. vagy kétnaponta 30 (vagy 30+ perc) tehát teljes edzés
3. vagy naponta teljes edzés maximáltan 14 napig, utána két nap kötelező pihenő és utána kétnaponta teljes edzés.

Pihenőnapokon pedig a kiegészítő gyakikból lehet válogatni.
Pld. OIP/HF + HD.
Pld. csak karok
Pld. csak lábak (Diva derriere vagy Awsome legs) ezek papírosan vagy az ingyenes letöltőkben megvannak
Pld. csak HD lassan
Pld. csak TTwist lassan
stb.
Mindegyikből 8 ismétlés.


----------



## 2003mte (2009 Július 19)

*Bharamamudra*


----------



## 2003mte (2009 Július 19)

*BHUJANG ASANA - Kobra*


----------



## 2003mte (2009 Július 19)

*VYAGHRASANA - A Tigrispóz*


----------



## 2003mte (2009 Július 19)

*Dhannurasana*


----------



## 2003mte (2009 Július 19)

*Finger lock and stretch*


----------



## 2003mte (2009 Július 19)

*Chakarasana*


----------



## 2003mte (2009 Július 19)

*Chakrasana standing*


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 25)

Jogica írta:


> ...
> Nade ma mi történt. Már panaszkodok egy ideje a blogomban, hogy stagnálok. Az egyik vezető elment nyaralni pár hétre. Most jött vissza, és közölte elképedve, hogy fogytam. Erre lenéztem magamra, és a fehér nadrágom nem gyengén büggyös volt. Nemrég kaptam anyumtól, szal még azt se lehet mondani, hogy kinyúlt a mosásban.
> 
> Sati egy kérdés, hátha mást is érdekel: (először priviben akartam feltenni)
> ...



Gratulálok! 

A 14 nap teljes edzések sorozatára vonatkozik, ami után kötelező 2 nap pihenőt tartani és utána minden másnap teljes edzést tartani és a köztes napon kicsi edzést.
Tehát amit írtál az jó, egyik nap teljes, másik nap kicsi. Ezt lehet bármeddig csinálni. Az egymás utáni teljeseket nem!

Nem kell forszírozni a több mint 30 percet sem....
Sokan írták, hogy 2-6 hónapig szinte kizárólag csak a BWO-t és Inst 1-et csinálták és mentek le a centik. Sőt a trénerek is vissza-visszatérnek rendszeresen ezekhez az anyagokhoz, hogy a pózok PONTOS végrehajtására újra és újra emlékeztessék magukat. 

A fogyás - centivesztés attól fog működni, hogy tökéletesíted a végrehajtást, nem pedig a mozgással eltöltött időtől. Ezért a kevesebb több a tapp-ban. Tehát ha csak 2 db Twistet csinálsz meg jól, az többet hat mintha 8-at félig jól. Ezért mondják és mondom én is, hogy ne rohanjon senki előre, hanem tökéletesítsen.

Ma én is megtettem a magam kis felfedezését ezügyben.
A tappogásom végén csekkoltam magam megint a tükörben, hogy mennyire tudok billenteni. És rájöttem, hogy biza több fokozatban is megy, vagyis erősebben és erősebben és erősebben  És akkor pontosan megéreztem, hogy milyen sokkal többet tud adni egy igazán eltalált és odafigyelt mozdulat!
Szóval nem kell rohanni, tökéletesíteni kell!
Emlékezzetek a HD-os gyerekekre. Ott is azt írták, hogy először csak napi 2 tökéletes HD-t tudtak megcsinálni és ennyi. Aztán többet. De napi 8-nál sosem csináltak többet, mégis hogy megerősödtek és átalakultak.

Annyi mindenre kell figyelni egy-egy mozdulatnál, hogy mire a felsorolás végére érsz is elfáradsz. Csak próbáljátok ki, hogy mindent megtartsatok egyszerre. Már az is kész izzadás! 
*Szóval forma, forma, forma! Tökéletesítés! A kevesebb több! *


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 25)

Elendke írta:


> GRATULALOK!!!! Olyan jo olvasni, hogy sikerelmenyeitek vannak, mindenkinek meg egyszer szivbol gratulalok.
> 
> Ma megcsinaltam a step it max-ot. Hat a mindenit neki..... Nem tudok jelzoket talalni nagyon, csak azt, hogy jolesett, izzadtam rendesen, a vegere ugy felporogtem, hogy rogton vegigtakaritottam a lakast.
> Jol hallhattam, hogy a cukorbetegseggel is van valami kapcsolata a tapp-nak?
> Nalam amikor kiderult, hogy kettes tipusu cukorbeteg vagyok, addig nagyon sokat ittam, mert folyton szomjusagot ereztem. De azota, hogy gyogyszert szedek, nem kivanom, es eltelik ugy nap, hogy csak 2 pohar teat iszom max. Nem vagyok buszke magamra, de eszembe sem jut sokszor. De most a tapp hatasara megprobalom ezt is betartani. Vettem citromot, mentat....es limonadet iszom, persze cukor nelkul. Ma mar 1 liternel tartok, ez nalam oriasi dolog.



Igen, a tapp jó hatással van a cukorbetegségre is, mert a rendszeres mozgás (más mozgások is, nemcsak ez) segít az egyensúlyt helyreállítani a szervezetben.

*cukorbetegségre:* kérlek kattints az aláírásomban a zöld linkre és olvass az Új Biológiáról, aztán kérdezz priviben a részletekről.
már nem egy cukorbetegnek sikerült helyreállítani az egészségét..

és bizony-bizony inni kell! mindenkinek! 
20 testsúlykilogramonként 1 liter folyadékot. tehát egy 60 kg-s embernek 3 litert naponta. 
és persze nem egyik napról a másikra, hanem szép fokozatosan felépítve a mennyiséget ha korábban csak kevés ment.
anyukám napi fél liter tejről (úúúú de jó, hogy leszokott róla) sikerült napi 3 literre feltornáznia a folyadékmennyiségét (ebből kettő neki zöldlé) és jól érzi magát, vérnyomása csökkent, energikus, fogyott sokat. 
majd ráveszem őt is a tappogásra 

*cukoréhségre tappogási tipp:*
(egyrészt ilyenkor az ásványi sók hiányoznak a szervezetből, így azt kéne pótolni első körben)

T-Tapp Twist lehajlás nélkül
Billentés, KLT, karok fent összefogva vállmagasságban. Ahogy a twistnél, kilégzésre hátrafordulunk. Belégzésre kicsit vissza (de nem teljesen), majd újra hátrahúz a kar erősen és pulzálás hátrafelé végig kilégzésre. A csípő marad előre nézve, végig erős billentés és KLT. 
Ezt 2x, majd másik oldalra fordulva is 2x.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 25)

*az ivásról*



laslo.az írta:


> Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz. Gratulálok és szintén nagyon örülök, hogy ilyen gyors és érezhető/látható eredményeitek vannak!
> Sati, köszönöm a türelmedet és a megerősítésed. Bocs, hogy ismételned kellett a dolgokat, én átolvastam az előzményeket, csak talán nem elég figyelmesen és így nem voltam biztos a választ illetően. Nagyon sok az üzenet és van amit többször is el kell olvasni, hogy megértsd vagy megjegyezd (akárcsak Teresa magyarázatát a gyakorlatok helyes kivitelezéséről).
> A fokozott folyadékfogyasztás jó tanács, a férjem sokszor figyelmeztet engem s a gyerekeket, de nekem nemigen akar szokássá válni. Most a melegebb napokon még csak valahogy (a dinnyeszezon is jól jön), de különben...



Az ivásra nem olyan nehéz rászokni. Könnyebb mint a rendszeres tornára 
Legyen előtted mindig egy pohár víz (vagy legalább egy fél literes üveg) és legyen mindig az orrod előtt.
Az én taktikám a legalább 3 literre az, hogy még dél előtt legalább egy litert igyak meg, aztán kettő-három óráig még egy litert és 7-ig még egyet. Ez nem megterhelő, hiszen folyamatában kortyolgat az ember. (bár reggel simán lecsúszi fél liter - én azt a 4sóval iszom meg. napi 3x 4só az már másfél liter  )
És mindig váltogatok a variációk között. Egyrészt az ízekkel... zöldnedű jobban hígítva, erősebben. Zöldnedű citrommal. Citromos víz. Citromos víz citromkarikákkal (imádom kienni belőle  ). Citromos víz (ezekben nekem mindig van ph csepp is) rózsavízzel megbolondítva. Víz simán. Víz mentalevelekkel, citromos víz mentalevelekkel. Zöldnedű citrommal, mentával.
És még sorolhatnám.

Aztán szoktam az üvegeket is váltogatni. Hol fél literes, hol egy literes, ma épp másfél literesbe készítettem és azt hurcolom magammal a lakásban. Konyhába, szobába.
Amikor éhes vagyok, először iszom legalább 3 dl-t az aktuális üvegemből (utána úgysem tanácsos fél- egy órán át), csak utána eszem.
Olyan pikk-pakk elfogy a 3 liter.... nekem mondjuk legalább 4-et kéne, ezt egyenlőre a lustaságom akadályozza, nem a felszívóképességem 
De minden nap rajta vagyok, hogy legalább két korttyal többet igyak mint előző nap. Ha korábban kelek, úgy könnyebb, mert hosszabb a nap 

Ha viszont sportol az ember, akkor +1 litert hozzá kell számolni az ajánlott fogyasztáshoz!
Ki is használom a tappogás közbeni ivási szüneteket és ledöntök a torkomon 3-4 decit rögtön.


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Október 17)

és végre megszületett:

ági pilates 13!:

*001*, *002*, *003*, *004*, *005*, *006*, *007*, *008*, *009*, *010*, *crc*


----------



## Éva asszony (2010 Január 5)

*Napüdvözlet*

Javaslom a NAPÜDVÖZLET gyakorlatsort elvégezni.

A hideg téli napokon test és lélek egyaránt vágyik a kellemes napsütésre. Az alábbi gyakorlatok segítségével tankolhatunk egy kis napenergiát, javul a vérkeringés, kinyújtóztathatjuk izmainkat, erősítjük szerveinket és elsimíthatjuk a lélekben dúló viharokat.

Egy gyakorlat mindössze 5 lélegzetvételig tart, 12-szeri ismétlés esetén ez összesen 60 belégzést jelent, amely során a test, a szellem és a lélek érezhetően felfrissül, megerősödik. A mozdulatok nyújtják az egész gerincoszlopot, ellazítják a végtagokat, az izmokat és az ízületeket, erősítik a légzést és a keringést. A reggeli fáradtság, álmosság csakhamar megszűnik, a blokádok oldódnak. Az idegrendszer és az energiapályák harmonizálódnak, aminek következtében az egész test vitálisabbá válik. És ami a napüdvözlet legkedvezőbb hatása: hosszú távon végezve kiküszöböli a hangulatingadozásokat.
Javaslom az alábbi szöveget hangrögzítőre (Pl. a Mobil telefont is lehet erre a célra használni) felvenni.

1. Előkészület:
Álljunk egyenesen, arccal a nap felé, ill. keletnek. A lábak összezárva, a térd ne legyen merev, a medence előredől. Tenyerünket a szív magasságában érintsük össze, mintha imádkoznánk, az alkarok vízszintes helyzetben legyenek. A farizmokat és a gát izmait feszítsük meg, az alhasat húzzuk be. Ebben az állásban lélegezzünk ki és be mélyen, míg légzésünk ritmusa észrevehetően lassul.

2. Első belégzés:
dőljünk hátra, a karokat emeljük a fej fölé, a tenyerek az ég felé néznek. Nyújtózkodjunk olyan magasra, amennyire csak lehet, a farizmokat feszítsük meg, az alhasat húzzuk be.
3. Első kilégzés:
Hajoljunk előre, míg kézzel a lábunk mellett megérintjük a talajt. Közben, anélkül, hogy erőltetnénk a kilégzést, engedjük, hogy a levegő könnyedén távozhasson a tüdőnkből. Előrehajlás közben először hajlítsuk be a térdeket, majd a talaj érintése után amennyire csak lehet, nyújtsuk ki őket.

4. Második belégzés:
Támaszkodjunk kezünkkel a lábak mellett a talajra, a jobb lábat nyújtsuk hátra, közben a fejünket amennyire csak lehet, hajtsuk hátra. A hátranyújtott láb térde először érintheti a talajt, de némi gyakorlással törekedjünk rá, hogy lehetőleg tartsuk kinyújtva. A behajlított láb combja a mellkasnak feszül.


5. A 4. sz. testhelyzet felvétele után tartsuk bent a levegőt. Hajoljunk előre, és mindkét kézzel támaszkodjunk meg a talajon a lábak mellett. A bal lábat nyújtsuk hátra, a jobb mellé, kézzel és lábbal erőteljesen támaszkodjunk meg, és a fenekünket nyújtsuk felfelé, amennyire csak lehet. Testünk a talajjal háromszöget alkot. A levegőt még mindig bent tartjuk.

6. Kilégzés közben kígyószerű mozdulattal a mellkast és a térdeket engedjük le a talajra, majd fekvőtámasz segítségével egész testünket engedjük le a talajra.

7. Harmadik belégzés:
A harmadik belégzés közben feszítsük meg a far és a hát izmait. A karokat egyenesítsük ki, ezáltal a felsőtest felegyenesedik, a medence csak alig emelkedik meg, a térd maradjon a talajon. A mellkast annyira egyenesítsük ki és a fejet annyira hajlítsuk hátra, amennyire csak tudjuk. Felsőtestünk teljes súlya a karunkon nyugszik.

8. Harmadik kilégzés:
Kilégzés közben felsőtestünket és fejünket engedjük előre, a karunkkal az egész testet toljuk hátra, miközben a medence megemelkedik. Vegyük fel az 5. sz. testhelyzetet.

9. Negyedik belégzés:
A következő belégzéskor a jobb lábat húzzuk előre a két kezünk közé. Most a felsőtestünkkel egyenesedjünk fel, mindkét könyököt húzzuk hátra, tehát felvesszük a 4. (ill. 4. a) sz. testhelyzetet.

10. Negyedik kilégzés:
Kilégzés közben a jobb lábat előrehúzzuk. A fej és a felsőtest lazán előrelóg, ujjheggyel lazán érintjük a talajt (= 3. testhelyzet).

11. Ötödik belégzés:
Belégzés közben a far és a medence izmait megfeszítjük, a térd behajlítva, a felsőtesttel pedig felegyenesedünk, a karokat fej fölé emeljük és a magasba nyújtjuk. A tenyérpárnákat egészen magasra nyújtjuk. Ez lényegében a 2. sz. pozíció.

12. Kilégzés:
Kilégzés közben felvesszük az 1. sz. testhelyzetet. Ezzel az első gyakorlatsor lezárult. Pihenjünk néhány másodpercig, majd ismételjük meg a fenti gyakorlatsort 12-szer.


----------



## kepikati (2010 Március 29)

*Crunch Fat Blaster The Next Step*

[FONT=&quot]Crunch: Fat Blaster - The Next Step[/FONT]
AVI (DVDRIP):
http://rapidshare.com/files/270890251/Fat_Blaster_The_Next_Step.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/270890254/Fat_Blaster_The_Next_Step.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/270892914/Fat_Blaster_The_Next_Step.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/270892915/Fat_Blaster_The_Next_Step.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/270890502/Fat_Blaster_The_Next_Step.part5.rar


----------



## Larissa45 (2010 Május 12)

Jutkus írta:


> Ez sajnos nem működik, de köszönöm!


 
Bocs, tényleg nem működik, de ez csak később derül ki (trükkös ez a data). Mindenhol csak ez a halott link van fent. 
De hátha ezzel kárpótolhatlak Benneteket.
Callanetics gyakorlatok 

Itt sok gyakorlat található, képekkel jól illusztrálva.
*A Callanetics egy speciális erõsítõ-nyújtó program.(diétakuckó)*


Az alábbiakban közölt gyakorlatok alapszintû végrehajtása mindenki számára elérhetõ, ezért aztán ajánlható diétázóknak, öregeknek, fiatalabbaknak egyaránt.
A gyakorlatok minden egyes mozzanata a test egy bizonyos részére irányul. A mozgások kis terjedelmûek, 1-2 cm-es utánmozgásokkal dolgoztatják meg az éppen munkára fogott izomcsoportot. A felületes izmok mellett igen erõteljesen igénybe vannak véve a mély izomcsoportok is. Nem kell kétségbe esni akkor, ha az elsõ alkalmakkor nem úgy sikerül az egyes gyakorlatok végrehajtása, ahogy a gyakorlat-leírásokban szerepel. Minél erõsebbek leszünk, annál tökéletesebben hajtjuk végre a feladatokat. Arra vigyázzunk, hogy semmit ne erõltessünk!
Eleinte ajánlatos több rövid szünetet közbeiktatni. Ha elvégeztünk egy gyakorlaton belül 20 ismétlést és úgy érezzük, hogy fáj a munkára fogott izomcsoport, hagyjuk abba és lazítsunk, még ha az utasításban az áll is, hogy 100-szor kell ismételni. Ilyenkor esetleg folytassuk a gyakorlást az ellentétes oldalra, hogy az izmok kipihenhessék magukat.
*Célszerû elolvasni a gyakorlatokhoz tartozó utasításokat és nem csak a képekrõl történõ " lemásolással" végezni a feladatokat.*
*Az alábbiakban olvasható ún."Egyórás Program" az alap, amely majd a késõbbiekben kiindulási alapot jelenthet a haladó Callanetics programokhoz.*



*Callanetics-Bemelegítés*



1. Álljunk kis terpeszben. Emeljük a karunkat magastartásba, és nyújtozzunk felfelé.
Hajlítsuk a térdünket. Egyenes törzzsel, emelt fejjel döljünk elõre, és nyújtsuk karunkat elõre. Hajlítsuk a térdünket, és engedjük a karunkat hátsó rézsútos mélytartásba.
Emeljük a karunkat a testünk mögött magasabbra, és ugyanakkor emeljük a fejünket. Ne homorítsunk!
Emelkedjünk vissza kiindulóhelyzetbe.
Ismételjük meg ötször a gyakorlatot.











2. Álljunk kis terpeszben. Emeljük a karunkat oldalsó középtartásba, majd vállból forgassuk elõre úgy a karunkat, hogy a tenyér felfelé, a hüvelykujj pedig hátrafelé nézzen.
Vigyük a karunkat lassan hátrafelé. Állunkat kissé emeljük meg, a vállunkat húzzuk hátra, a farizmainkat feszítsük meg és a medencét toljuk elõre. A könyököt ne hajlítsuk be! Húzogassuk a karunkat elõre-hátra 1-1 centiméternyit.




3. Álljunk lazán kis terpeszállásba. Emeljük a bal karunkat magastartásba, a jobbot pedig helyezzük a jobb combunkra. Bal karunkkal nyújtózzunk minél magasabbra, nyújtott karral. Feszítsük meg a farizmokat és billentsük a medencét felfelé. Nyúljunk át a bal karunkkal jobbra és igyekezzünk minél messzebbre nyújtózni a fejünk fölött, a könyökünk maradjon nyújtva. Vigyázzunk, ne toljuk ki a csípõnket oldalra, a csípõ és a medence az eredeti kiinduló helyzetben marad. Ebben a pozícióban vigyük a kart óvatosan 1 cm-rel messzebb és így mozduljunk oda-vissza még 100-szor. 
Amikor áttérünk az ellentétes oldalra, nyújtsuk a bal karunkat elõre, dõljünk a törzsünkkel is elõre és hagyjuk a jobb kart a jobb lábunkon. Ezután fordítsuk a törzsünket balra és szép lassan egyenesedjünk ki. Helyezzük a bal kezünket a bal combunkra és emeljük fel a jobb karunkat magastartásba. Végezzük el a gyakorlatot az ellenkezõ oldalra és ismételjük a végén a rugózó mozgást 100-szor. 








4. Álljunk terpeszállásba. Enyhén hajlított térddel hajoljunk elõre és tenyerünkkel érintsük meg a talajt. Fogjuk meg a belbokánkat belülrõl olyan mélyen, amennyire csak tudjuk. Törzsünk legyen laza, a fejünket lógassuk. Könyökünket fordítsuk kifelé. Mozgassuk a törzsünket óvatosan 1 cm-nyit le és vissza lábunk között. Ismételjük 20-szor. 
Ne egyenesedjünk fel, hanem a jobb kezünket vigyük a jobb lábszárunk mögé. Olyan mélyen nyúljunk hátra, ahogyan csak tudunk. Számoljunk 20-ig. Anélkül, hogy felegyenesednénk, lassan, óvatosan fogjunk át a másik lábra és ismételjük a gyakorlatot az ellenkezõ oldalra is. A gyakorlat végén ismét helyezzük kezünket elöl a talaljra, majd emelkedjünk fel lassan, szinte csigolyáról csigolyára haladva egyenesítve ki a gerincet. 











*Nyakgyakorlatok*

Hajlítsuk a fejünket lassan elõre, az állunkkal érintsük meg a mellkasunkat. A vállunk maradjon laza, leengedett. Ezt követõen nyakunkat emeljük felfelé. Gördítsük a fejünket oldalra, közben az állunkat emeljük a menyezet felé. 5-ször ismételjük mindkét oldalra a gyakorlatot.


----------



## leiahhh (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Bulis*

Sziasztok!

Nem tudom ezt ismeritek-e, a youtube-on találtam. (Fitness Corner)
Bulizós, ugrálós, táncolós, vicces torna, jó zenékkel!  25 részes. (Nem túl komoly, de azért érdemes megnézni)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIkjXTLKFv0&feature=related


----------



## dindin19 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*cardio pilates*

Simonfy Ági: cardio pilates

1. bemelegítés:
http://www.mediafire.com/?0jve9x52d700a0p

2. dinamikus - előkészítő
http://www.mediafire.com/?iisnfl6t7bx2bji

3. dinamikus
http://www.mediafire.com/?hbeoow41fsk8iqc

4. reformer talaj
http://www.mediafire.com/?hr8912cxkbbi0jo

5. karblokk
http://www.mediafire.com/?oe1ys1fvqvvka25

6.nyújtás
http://www.mediafire.com/?7gzvzvv4qcjqgo4


----------



## dindin19 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*pilates*

Simonfy Ági: kezdő pilates

1. rész: http://www.mediafire.com/?s45thsv34dt5d68

2. rész: http://www.mediafire.com/?wda4hrv61ytqa7t

3. rész: http://www.mediafire.com/?rnyxa29c6iqmcni

4. rész: http://www.mediafire.com/?94jcr4a5r3386z5


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 7)

Nem off!...​ 
*Ez kész! Megszületett Madonna Hard Candy Fitness hálózata*​ 

*Madonna ezentúl a világ körüli turnéi során saját fitnesztermeiben gondoskodhat példaértékű kondíciójáról. A Hard Candy Fitness hálózat a díva testedzésről való ideáit valósítja meg, mely sok fitneszrajongót fog odacsábítani.*​ 

Madonna fitnesztermeket fog nyitni a világ több pontján, ennek megvalósításában segítségére van menedzsere, Guy Oseari és a New Evoulation Venture (NEV). A hálózatot Hard Candy Fitness-nek keresztelték. Már a név is árulkodó, hiszen Madonna 2008-as albumának ugyancsak Hard Candy volt a címe. Az első terem nyitását november közepén tervezik, Mexikóvárosban, a Bosques de las Lomas kerületben, mely 30.000 láb területen terül el. A díva november 29-én személyesen is meglátogatja az edzőtermet.​


Madonna életében nagyon fontos a testedzés, hiszen ahhoz, hogy a koncertjein végig energikus tudjon maradni, szüksége van a kiváló kondícióra. Eddigi turnéi során megszámlálhatatlanul sok edzőteremben járt már. Ezeknek az élményeknek hatására elég határozott elképzelése támadt arról, hogy milyen is az ideális fitneszterem, illetve milyenek a hatékony gyakorlatok és táncmozdulatok és innen származik az ötlet, hogy Madonna kiépíti saját fitneszhálózatát. Ennek megvalósításában aktívan közreműködött a menedzsere, valamint Mark Mastrov, aki a 24 Órás Fitness kiötlője. Mastrov non-stop edzésre lehetőséget nyújtó birodalma 420 klubot jelent, mely 16 országban működik. A New Evoulation Venture Mastrov – és mostmár Madonna – parnere.​


A jelenlegi tervek szerint még 10 országban fognak Hard Candy Fitnesst nyitni: Oroszországban, Brazíliában, Argentínában és több helyen Európában és Ázsiában. Mivel Madonna a turnéi során nagyon sok várost ismert és kedvelt meg, ezért a leendő fitnesztermek helyének kiválasztásakor fontos szempont volt az is, hogy melyek állnak közel az énekesnő szívéhez.​


A termek kialakításában maximálisan próbáltak megfelelni Madonna határozott elképzelésének és az áltara is elvárt magas színvonalnak. Az a sztenderd, amit a díva önmagával és fellépéseivel szemben is támaszt, a fitneszhálózatban is meg fog mutatkozni. Madonna aktívan közreműködött a zenék, a térkialakítás, a fények és az egyéb dizájnelemek kiválasztásában is. Mark Mastrov így nyilatkozott: „Madonna kéznyoma mindenhol érezhető lesz.” A Hard Candy Fitness nem titkolt célja, hogy ötvözze a testedzést és a szórakoztatást. A fitness órák kínálata is ehhez igazodik, próbálnak lépést tartani az újdonságokkal. Természetesen lesz lehetőség egyéni és csoportos edzésre is. Tartani fognak Zumba, latin tánc és kickbox órákat is, lesz benne külön kerékpárterem is, ami kiszolgálja a spinning rajongók igényeit is. És lehetőséget nyújtanak az elmélyülésre, itt többek közt capoeira órákat fognak tartani, valamint jógaoktatás is zajlani fog, a mozgásforma legújabb irányvonalait követve.​


A trendeknek megfelelően gyümölcsbár és kávézó is várja majd a Hard Candy látogatóit. Habár Mexikóváros elég távol van ahhoz, hogy a magyar Madonna rajongók átugorjanak egy kis edzésre, de kíváncsian várjuk, hogy Európában pontosan hol is lehet az énekesnő karizmaira szert tenni.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7hBh_l7ujo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSMgfWsPB2g​


----------



## christels (2011 Február 6)

pmoni írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Keresem Czanik Balázs és Krisztián dvd-it, lehetőleg egy linkes letöltési lehetőséggel.
> És a Dance and be fit dvd-t, vagy mindent, ami ehhez hasonló stílusú ("brazilos" ).
> Köszönöm!!!



*Czanik Balázs - Best of Capoeira Aerobik*






_Fire Capoeira Aerobik_
http://www.mediafire.com/?o0vj2gmnzjn


_Hasizom_
http://www.mediafire.com/?cyhzcol4l5n

_Nyújtás_
http://www.mediafire.com/?0mt5mgywuyo


----------



## dindin19 (2011 Február 14)

*t-tapp*

Kijavítottam az első részt
Instructional 2 és Beginner
[HIDE]http://www.mediafire.com/?1i679w6ftmm4xxv
http://www.mediafire.com/?a9lsqasodaw92s6
http://www.mediafire.com/?18mca8pz7nbvz56
http://www.mediafire.com/?j2nej8nkb8xhdjk
http://www.mediafire.com/?ft3t152i6xkrzla
http://www.mediafire.com/?0rqg7kxv1s31qmj
http://www.mediafire.com/?krhrsvzbg3a5ohd
http://www.mediafire.com/?i6gau1v2qttf5v1
http://www.mediafire.com/?t3fbi6y7q8o680d
http://www.mediafire.com/?v263vwtlvegze44
http://www.mediafire.com/?qw5xo4mslec357v
 [/HIDE]


----------



## dindin19 (2011 Február 17)

*t-tapp: Instructional 2*



joan984 írta:


> I2 sokkal nehezebb mint az I1? Az is kb. 20 perc?


 

az I2 más, ott főként a lábra és karra vannak a gyakorlatok és ha jól emlékszem olyan 40-45 perc.

a javított kódok (ez csak az I2, Beginner a hétvégén várható)

[HIDE]
http://www.mediafire.com/?4hhzvo83w95ar3r
http://www.mediafire.com/?8cycqom9ayyvted
http://www.mediafire.com/?24e0dxe1h771py1
http://www.mediafire.com/?3ons758bjftcbff
http://www.mediafire.com/?a1t110wrfb2ti27
[/HIDE]


----------



## dindin19 (2011 Február 18)

*t-tapp: Sati*

ez is ajánlható kezdőknek, egy kis séta Terezával

*[FONT=&quot]Step Away the Inches=Walk away the inches (SATI)

[/FONT]*[HIDE][FONT=&quot]http://www.mediafire.com/file/mmznmyxgbtx/Walk_away_inches1.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jnzyq3myinj/Walk_away_inches1.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/fjm5tw1mun2/Walk_away_inches1.part3.rar[/FONT][/HIDE]


----------



## dindin19 (2011 Február 19)

*t-tapp: Beginner*

Ha már begyakoroltad az I1 és I2 gyakorlatait, akkor jöhet egyben, kevesebb magyarázattal, a Beginner / Rehab
[HIDE]
http://www.mediafire.com/?ll6l6cwup94d6ld
http://www.mediafire.com/?198hmkkhjbzxbu8
http://www.mediafire.com/?171atf1dnk1lpb0
http://www.mediafire.com/?48onj1vm5xqs4wi
http://www.mediafire.com/?b23xw95jwwlu1cp
http://www.mediafire.com/?eqsr5fz64mnnd95
[/HIDE]


----------



## joan984 (2011 Február 23)

dindin19 feltette az egészet újra- Instructional 2:

[HIDE]
http://www.mediafire.com/?4hhzvo83w95ar3r
http://www.mediafire.com/?8cycqom9ayyvted
http://www.mediafire.com/?24e0dxe1h771py1
http://www.mediafire.com/?3ons758bjftcbff
http://www.mediafire.com/?a1t110wrfb2ti27
http://www.mediafire.com/?ll6l6cwup94d6ld
http://www.mediafire.com/?198hmkkhjbzxbu8
http://www.mediafire.com/?171atf1dnk1lpb0
http://www.mediafire.com/?48onj1vm5xqs4wi
http://www.mediafire.com/?b23xw95jwwlu1cp
http://www.mediafire.com/?eqsr5fz64mnnd95

[/HIDE]
A másik nekem sem működött


----------



## christels (2011 Október 12)

Többek kérésére: Aviva CD 

http://data.hu/get/4312234/Aviva_CD.rar


----------



## christels (2011 Október 30)

Aviva CD

[HIDE-THANKS]http://data.hu/get/4312234/Aviva_CD.rar[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## dindin19 (2011 Október 30)

*Pilates 13*

Szia Zsuzsi!

Valahol régebben írtam, de most nekem sem dobja ki a régi hozzászólásomat.


[HIDE-THANKS]http://www.mediafire.com/?4z2iflikjuk
http://www.mediafire.com/?1mmyz5i0utm
http://www.mediafire.com/?yztd115qkw1
http://www.mediafire.com/?wgywz1uzbzo
http://www.mediafire.com/?wllz0ywzzq3
http://www.mediafire.com/?ixmu0yql2ot
http://www.mediafire.com/?zztjijmbmnw
http://www.mediafire.com/?zagnt0nleqm
http://www.mediafire.com/?wyy2jbdztqo
http://www.mediafire.com/?kdjy2mroukm
http://www.mediafire.com/?jynoywizz0j
[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Január 2)

*Tájékoztatás*

*A témát technikai okokból lezárom.
Folytatás itt: * Yoga és fitness anyagok II.


----------

